# Robbins... Oh My God!!!

## mrfree

 *Quote:*   

>  Gentoo founder and former Gentoo Chief Architect Daniel Robbins began a new position at Microsoft on 23 May 2005. According to drobbins: "I'm helping Microsoft to understand Open Source and community-based projects." While in the midst of hastily packing to move to Redmond, drobbins nonetheless managed to find the time to finalize the transfer of Gentoo's intellectual property (essentially copyrights on ebuilds and other software as well as soon-to-be trademarked Gentoo logos) to the not-for-profit Gentoo Foundation, Inc.

 

Fonte: Gentoo.org

 :Shocked: , bhe se non altro sta provvedendo a cedere le proprietà intellettuali alla Gentoo Foundation

----------

## federico

Si vede che a questo mondo e' difficile sopravvivere  :Rolling Eyes: 

Io comunque non spiegherei un tubo di open source ai signori lavoratori in m$ perche' so che troverebbero il modo di cavarci monopolio anche da quello...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Come diceva Tonino Carotone : 'E' un mondo difficile: vita intensa, felicità a momenti e futuro incerto'   ...

Sigh ma dai non ci credo che una mente come lui nn trovi posto da nessun'altra parte! Vacca boia...

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Sigh ma dai non ci credo che una mente come lui nn trovi posto da nessun'altra parte! Vacca boia...

 

Bisognerebbe anche vedere che stipendio prende questa gente e a che tenore di vita sono abituati..

----------

## ElDios

Concordo con Dead.. mi sembra mooooolto difficile..

inoltre se andate qui: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=10838

e dopo aver letto la news leggete in basso ...  :Crying or Very sad:  speriamo che non stia "vendendo" conoscenze piuttosto che semplicemente lavorare per la concorrenza..

Chi lo capisce più Robbins.. io no  :Question: 

Sicuramente questione di $$$, come quando ha lasciato..e lo capisco anche per i soldi..ma con tutti i $$$ che girano a sto mondo, proprio M$?!?!?!?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bah...

----------

## leon_73

Sembra che Daniel Robbins collaborera' con M$ per spiegare alla casa di Redmond l'ottica dell'open source...

per ulteriori delucidazioni http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/06/13/2137239.shtml?tid=109&tid=106

Edit by randomaze: Ho mergiato il topic creato da leon con quello temporalmente precedente

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Bisognerebbe anche vedere che stipendio prende questa gente e a che tenore di vita sono abituati..

 

Un annetto fa drobbins aveva annunciato che lasciava la guida di gentoo perché aveva debiti per 20k$.

Non so come la vedi tu ma chi lamenta debiti per una cifra così modesta non credo abbia un tenore di vita troppo diverso dal mio  :Rolling Eyes: 

ElDios, se ti riferisci a questa news onestamente non vedo quali "conoscenza" possa vendere che non sia già pubblica: il funzionamento di portage é sotto gli occhi di tutti ed é GPL'd. Peraltro le basi iniziali per capirne il funzionamento sono spiegate in un ciclo di vecchi articoli sul portale di IBM.

Se invece che alla "conoscenza" ti riferisci all'esperienza, beh, é proprio quello che sta vendendo e non ci vedo nulla di strano. Sopratutto se la vende a caro prezzo.

Per chi fosse interessato: link al thread Internazionale.

----------

## lavish

Prima cosa che ho pensato "Ma siamo in aprile"  :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## ElDios

quella frase, "lavoro per M$" par fargli capire meglio il mondo OS mi sembra un po' un giustificativo.. io non insinuo nulla.. e lo capisco anche, con una famiglia alle spalle è brutto aver debiti.. dico però, con tutti i milioni di lavori che poteva avere, non poteva evitare M$? 

Tutto qui.

Attendiamo che RMS faccia il passo ora  :Laughing: 

----------

## bld

Raggazzi ragionate un po. Stiamo pur sempre parlando di Microsoft. Andare a lavorare li non vuol dire per forza scendere a compromessi del tipo "rinunciare a tutto quello che hai fatto in passato". Anzi gia il fatto che "fa notizia" l'assunzione di un personaggio ben noto nella comunita open source vuol dire tanto. Per quello che riguarda il portage concordo in pieno con quello che ha detto randomaze, non ce niente di segreto e proprio questa e' la bellezza del open source. Non credo che ha fatto qualcosa di sbagliato ne di negativo, anzi io sono felice per lui. Non credo che Gentoo abbia qualcosa da perdere.

Per il resto anche Robbins e il suo progetto - gentoo - godono della potenza del Open Source Development, che vuol dire tempestivita, approcio elastico, punti di vista diversi etc. Un progetto della Microsoft non potra mai essere a questi livelli sotto l'aspetto della crescita.

Qualcuno ha detto che MS non conosce l'open source, secondo me lo conosce meglio di tutti noi messi insieme.

----------

## randomaze

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Attendiamo che RMS faccia il passo ora 

 

Direttamente dal thread internazionale:

 *mc_03 wrote:*   

> So, in the period of a week:
> 
> -Apple switched to Intel
> 
> -A new version of Debian was released
> ...

 

In ogni caso, onestamente se mi cheidessero di lavorare per M$ su un progetto che mi interessa non avrei troppi problemi. 

Avrei dei problemi se mi chiedessero di andare in giro a dire che "windoze é il miglior OS esistente".

----------

## silian87

Imho e' la prova piu' evidente che l'animo dell'uomo e' debole.. e che per quanto uno ci pensi prima su, appena vede cash $ va fuori di testa....  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## comio

Secondo me se MS paga... io personalmente non vedo il diavolo in ongi cosa. 

comio

----------

## leon_73

Signori... non e' mica di religione che stiamo parlando... non vi sembra di esagerare???

e non ha nemmeno venduto l'anima al diavolo!!!

... e solo uno che a deciso con chi lavorare!!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Signori... non e' mica di religione che stiamo parlando... non vi sembra di esagerare??? 
> 
> e non ha nemmeno venduto l'anima al diavolo!!! 
> 
> ... e solo uno che a deciso con chi lavorare!!

 

Beh.... libero di farlo... certo che io mi sentirei un pochino in colpa... con tutte le societa' che ci sono vai con quella che hai piu' o meno combattuto fino ad il giorno prima....

Cmq l'importante e' che il suo lavoro attuale non danneggi quello precedente... ci capiamo insomma...

----------

## codadilupo

Robbins ha lavorato per IBM prima e durante gentoo. Cosa cambia se ora lavora per microsoft ? Cosa cambia, passare da un monopolista all'altro ?

Coda

----------

## Frez

Aiutare microsoft a capire l'open-source ... sa quasi di "maestro di sostegno"  :Smile: 

anzi, aiutare a capire dovrebbe significare "spiegare" a qualcuno, qui il qualcuno e' stato assunto, e' un modo un po' borg di apprendere no ?  :Smile: 

Battute a parte, lo scambio e' nei due sensi: non e' solo la conoscenza di Robbins ad arricchire microsoft, ma anche il contrario.

Il che potrebbe pero' essere pericoloso: in futuro potrebbero accusarlo di utilizzare materiale protetto da copyright in progetti open ...

----------

## knefas

Non vedo assolutamente nulla di male nel prender dei soldi per le cose che sai fare meglio...   :Smile: 

(come disse quel tale alla sua ragazza scoprendo che faceva la prostituta)

----------

## Raffo

quella di capire l'opensource sembra una grossa vaccata, cmq io nn ci vedo niente di male ad andare a lavorare per M$, nonostante la casa dello zio Bill nn mi stia per nulla simpatica...

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Bisognerebbe anche vedere che stipendio prende questa gente e a che tenore di vita sono abituati.. 
> 
> Un annetto fa drobbins aveva annunciato che lasciava la guida di gentoo perché aveva debiti per 20k$.
> 
> Non so come la vedi tu ma chi lamenta debiti per una cifra così modesta non credo abbia un tenore di vita troppo diverso dal mio 

 

No ma mi domandavo che per avere un debito di 40milioni di lire (per me ancora 20mila euro suona vuota come idea) magari doveva averne fatti fuori anche di piu' immagino, pero' non so bene... O forse si era stufato di aver problemi per sbarcare il lunario, non so  :Rolling Eyes: 

E' bello trovare analogie tra robbins e randomaze  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

Sono d'accordo con chi non ci vede nulla di strano... se mi offrissero un posto di lavoro alla MS non ci penserei neanche mezza volta  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque auguro a Robbins di fare bene alla MS così come ha fatto con Gentoo.

----------

## federico

 *emix wrote:*   

> Sono d'accordo con chi non ci vede nulla di strano... se mi offrissero un posto di lavoro alla MS non ci penserei neanche mezza volta 
> 
> Comunque auguro a Robbins di fare bene alla MS così come ha fatto con Gentoo.

 

Bhe relativamente nulla di strano... Uno che mette in piedi una cosa come gentoo non dovrebbe essere uno che va presso MS alla prima offerta, e io stesso non ci andrei alla prima offerta ma se fossi un pezzo da 90 con svariate possibilita' mi permetterei pure il lusso di scegliere l'ambiente di lavoro che mi pare piu' gradevole e piu' in conformita' con quello che e' il mio pensiero.

Del resto non ditemi che tutti voi avete scelto il vostro lavoro a seconda dello stipendio, ma sicuramente avrete scelto (o tentato di farlo) anche cosa vi piaceva fare, e dove vi piaceva farlo, nell'ambiente che sentivate piu' vostro.

----------

## grentis

Si, ma se davvero hai un debito di 20mila euro e una famiglia da mantenere credo che dove ti offrano di più in termini economici sia la scelta "obbligata"

----------

## federico

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Si, ma se davvero hai un debito di 20mila euro e una famiglia da mantenere credo che dove ti offrano di più in termini economici sia la scelta "obbligata"

 

Si questo e' chiaro, pero' e' perche' e' messa in questi termini; generalizzando non penso che tutti quelli che lavorano nel campo se ne sbattano di quello che pensano. Provate a mettere Stallman con 20mila euro di debiti e un contratto m$, accetterebbe  :Laughing:  ?

----------

## Raffo

@federico: beh ovvio  :Laughing: 

cmq se magari il posto è interessante e lo stipendio è buono.... chissene che è in M$  :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *federico wrote:*   

> Uno che mette in piedi una cosa come gentoo non dovrebbe essere uno che va presso MS alla prima offerta, e io stesso non ci andrei alla prima offerta ma se fossi un pezzo da 90 con svariate possibilita' mi permetterei pure il lusso di scegliere l'ambiente di lavoro che mi pare piu' gradevole e piu' in conformita' con quello che e' il mio pensiero.

 

Prima di tutto non sappiamo cosa effettivamente vada a fare alla Microsoft. Seconda cosa credo che la sua scelta non sia dettata soltanto dall'aspetto economico. Si tratta comunque di un'esperienza nuova e diversa, e per questo credo anche molto stimolante. Evidentemente lui si sente di poter dare molto alla Microsoft (ma anche ricevere). Sinceramente queste forme di apertura mi piacciono molto. Se considerate che nel mondo linux si fanno le guerre su quale sia la migliore distribuzione, si potrebbe anche imparare qualcosa  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *emix wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto non sappiamo cosa effettivamente vada a fare alla Microsoft. Seconda cosa credo che la sua scelta non sia dettata soltanto dall'aspetto economico. Si tratta comunque di un'esperienza nuova e diversa, e per questo credo anche molto stimolante. Evidentemente lui si sente di poter dare molto alla Microsoft (ma anche ricevere). Sinceramente queste forme di apertura mi piacciono molto. Se considerate che nel mondo linux si fanno le guerre su quale sia la migliore distribuzione, si potrebbe anche imparare qualcosa 

 

E' proprio sul dare  a m$ che stiamo discutendo.

Non avrei nulla da ridire se chiunque di voi o delle migliaia di sviluppatori anche molto ma molto in gamba che girano attorno al mondo open source andasse a lavorare alla M$ ma qui stiamo parlando di un grandissimo developer...

Sun, Jobs, o ancora IBM (dove collaborava anche prima) non credo farebbero grandi problemi per assumere un personaggio del genere, quindi perchè M$?

Dare a Microsoft significa togliere allo sviluppo e lo sapete bene. Tutto quello che quella mente partorirà d'ora in poi sarà coperto da diritti M$. Quindi se è vero che non è religione è anche vero che fa storcere un bel po' il naso. Dal basso delle mie capacità dico "beato lui" ma sinceramente fa un po' di tristezza!!

----------

## grentis

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *grentis wrote:*   Si, ma se davvero hai un debito di 20mila euro e una famiglia da mantenere credo che dove ti offrano di più in termini economici sia la scelta "obbligata" 
> 
> Si questo e' chiaro, pero' e' perche' e' messa in questi termini; generalizzando non penso che tutti quelli che lavorano nel campo se ne sbattano di quello che pensano. Provate a mettere Stallman con 20mila euro di debiti e un contratto m$, accetterebbe  ?

 

I soldi di Microsoft sono buoni esattamente come quelli di chiunque altro...

----------

## emix

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Tutto quello che quella mente partorirà d'ora in poi sarà coperto da diritti M$.

 

In base a quanto ho letto non credo che lui abbia un ruolo "operativo", ovvero non credo farà produzione di software. Invece credo che riuscirà a far capire a MS l'importanza di un'apertura al mondo open source e agli standard aperti.

Tutto questo IMHO...

/me che sogna un mondo di pacifica convivenza tra software libero e commerciale.

----------

## federico

Tralasciando questioni di soldi o personali delle quali non siamo a conoscenza, mi riesce difficile credere che il lupo perda il vizio, e quindi ho come il sentore che negli alti piani della casa di redmond stiano tramando qualcosa che so che non mi piacera'  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Robbins ha lavorato per IBM prima e durante gentoo. Cosa cambia se ora lavora per microsoft ? Cosa cambia, passare da un monopolista all'altro ?
> 
> Coda

 

Quoto e concordo perfettamente con questa affermazione, per me comunque è lo spirito e l'ideale che dura, alla fine il lavoro a IBM o M$ serve per portare i soldi e la pagnotta a casa...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *federico wrote:*   

> ... ho come il sentore che negli alti piani della casa di redmond stiano tramando qualcosa che so che non mi piacera' 

 

Sempre a pensare a cospirazioni o cose del genere... mi sa che guardiamo troppa TV  :Laughing: 

----------

## assente

http://www.gentooexperimental.org/nt/

probabilmente non era uno scherzo, ma l'anticipazione della realtà  :Surprised: 

Probabilmente la Microsoft sta pensando di fare qualcosa tipo Apple(MacosX) e cioé di continuare con un kernel open source o forse è interessata solo a catturare la maggior parte di potenziali sviluppatori; Robbins potrebbe indicare quali parti valga la pena(a ms) sviluppare come open source e quali no.

Vedi la subdola comunità (www.thespoke.it/) e la pubblicità di Visual Studio che ti dà più tempo libero http::assente.altervista.org/files/mrs05006_spow_336x280.swf

----------

## federico

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   ... ho come il sentore che negli alti piani della casa di redmond stiano tramando qualcosa che so che non mi piacera'  
> 
> Sempre a pensare a cospirazioni o cose del genere... mi sa che guardiamo troppa TV 

 

Ormai va di moda nei piani alti fare le cose pian pianino in modo che nessuno noti nulla e poi presentare e noi altri il conto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bld

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Non vedo assolutamente nulla di male nel prender dei soldi per le cose che sai fare meglio...  
> 
> (come disse quel tale alla sua ragazza scoprendo che faceva la prostituta)

 

squalida come cosa pero  :Razz:  carino come quote  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mah, imho m$ è talmente grossa che ci sono spazi di vivibilità. Basta pensare che alcuni reparti della M$ usano mac [il tipo che aveva fotografato l'arrivo dei pullet con i G5 era stato licenziato in tronco, ma questa è un'altra storia], che m$ cmq ha tra i suoi prodotti Unix Services 4 win che è gratis [mi sembra], che al tavolo del w3c c'è anche M$ [anche se poi gli injegner scrivono codice standard alla pene di segugio].

M$ è talmente grande che non hanno il controllo di tutto e IMHO c'è qualcuno che da dentro prova a cambiare le cose. 

Certo, avrei di gran lunga preferito vederlo lavorare presso $azienda che ha finanziato e sborsato soldi a favore del pingue pinguino, chessò HP, passi anche IBM, a no, ci lavorava prima in IBM  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  che al tavolo del w3c c'è anche M$ [anche se poi gli injegner scrivono codice standard alla pene di segugio]

 

Infatti M$ ha lasciato il w3c da più o meno un anno

EDIT:

avevo letto questa notizia, ma ho controllato ora e nell'elenco dei membri compare ancora.

Boh, forse ero ubriaco

EDIT2:

non ero (completamente) ubriaco: ha lasciato il gruppo di lavoro sui web services

http://news.com.com/2100-1008-993949.html?tag=fd_lede1_hed

----------

## neryo

Concordo con quelli che sostengono che ha fatto bene a fare le sue scelte...  :Rolling Eyes: 

tanto il fondatore se ne andato ma i developers di gentoo sono rimasti.. sono quelli che fanno la differenza.  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Una precisazione:

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Si, ma se davvero hai un debito di 20mila euro e una famiglia da mantenere credo che dove ti offrano di più in termini economici sia la scelta "obbligata"

 

Se la tua fonte é il mio post va precisato che mi riferivo a un'anno fa. Per quello che si sa in questo momento drobbins può essere miliardario o anche a dormire sotto un ponte.  :Wink: 

 *emix wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto non sappiamo cosa effettivamente vada a fare alla Microsoft.

 

Quoto.

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Non avrei nulla da ridire se chiunque di voi o delle migliaia di sviluppatori anche molto ma molto in gamba che girano attorno al mondo open source andasse a lavorare alla M$ ma qui stiamo parlando di un grandissimo developer...

 

A parte che si può discutere sull'essere un grandissimo developer piuttosto che avere la giusta intuizione al momento giusto. drobbins ha fatto tantissimo per gentoo ma non dimentichiamo che non lo ha fatto da solo.

 *Quote:*   

> Sun, Jobs, o ancora IBM (dove collaborava anche prima) non credo farebbero grandi problemi per assumere un personaggio del genere, quindi perchè M$?

 

E perché SUN che si é sempre dimostrata schizzofrenica verso l'OS? O perché apple che alcune cose le tiene aperte per convenienza mentre altre sono chiusissime? E sopratutto, andrebbe a fare cosa? Siamo sicuri che nelle aziende da te citate una persona che ha progettato e "diretto" una della distribuzione linux più innovative da qualche anno a questa parte (*) sarebbe stimolata a lavorare con JDS di Sun?

Onestamente, pensate che un Valentino Rossi preferisca andare in Ferrari a fare il collaudatore la seconda guida oppure andare alla BAR-Honda con un contratto che gli permetta di correre per vincere sempre e non solo quando il primo pilota rompe la macchina?

 *Quote:*   

> Tutto quello che quella mente partorirà d'ora in poi sarà coperto da diritti M$. Quindi se è vero che non è religione è anche vero che fa storcere un bel po' il naso. Dal basso delle mie capacità dico "beato lui" ma sinceramente fa un po' di tristezza!!

 

Come ha detto emix questo é tutto da vedere. 

Supponiamo (ad esempio) che il suo compito sia creare un prodotto concorrente ai tool cygwin ma con pacchettizzazione alla "gentoo way". La base di partenza sarebbe GPL per cui anche il risultato lo sarebbe.

A me un prodotto del genere non farebbe per nulla tristezza, anzi...

(*) BTW l'altra distribuzione innovativa é Knoppix. Tutte le altre sono reingenerizzazioni/reinterpretazioni dell'esistente.

----------

## !equilibrium

ma da quello che si sa sull'argomento (cioè nulla) è inutile fare congetture e tanto meno dare giudizi su scelte di cui non sappiano assolutamente nulla.

i motivi possono essere infiniti ed è solo una perdita di tempo commentare la notizia, i tempi non sono ancora maturi per farlo.

p.s.: ma visto che tutti dicono la propria, lo farò anche io, per me Robbins, in combutta con Stallman, si è infiltrato alla MS per fregare il codice sorgente dei vari Windows e portare alla luce gli scandali + reconditi  :Shocked:  !!!

----------

## btbbass

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: ma visto che tutti dicono la propria, lo farò anche io, per me Robbins, in combutta con Stallman, si è infiltrato alla MS per fregare il codice sorgente dei vari Windows e portare alla luce gli scandali + reconditi  !!!

 

Ahahah , sarebbe geniale!!  :Laughing: 

Non ci resta che aspettare e prepararci a ridere!!

----------

## therich

 *btbbass wrote:*   

>  *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   
> 
> p.s.: ma visto che tutti dicono la propria, lo farò anche io, per me Robbins, in combutta con Stallman, si è infiltrato alla MS per fregare il codice sorgente dei vari Windows e portare alla luce gli scandali + reconditi  !!! 
> 
> Ahahah , sarebbe geniale!! 
> ...

 

Credo che dovra' firmare delle belle carte che gli impediscano poi di divulgare anche quello su cui lavora...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

Permettetemi di dire la mia...

secondo me la maggior parte delle persone che hanno postato qui si sono fatte dei gran voli pindarici!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Semplicemente, il ns carissimo signore Robbins non puo' essere stato chiamato dalla M$ perche' e' un "esperto del settore OS"  :Question: 

Siccome e' un po' di tempo che girano notizie sulla futura "identificazione" di Linux e simili da parte di Windows... il ruolo di Robbins non potrebbe rientrare in  quest'ambito??  :Rolling Eyes: 

Certo ci sono tantissimi sviluppatori che avrebbero potuto lavorare per M$... ma a parer mio il sig.Gate ha deciso di fare le cose in grande anke per scuotere la comunita' informatica, e quella OS in primis. Come potete notare anke voi, e' bastata la sola notizia del passaggio di Robbins per creare un post combattutissimo su questo forum... immaginate quanti forum come questo esistono... perche' bisogna ricordare che, ok Robbins faceva farte del gruppo di Gentoo, ma la cosa riguarda da vicino tutto il mondo OS.

Secondo me tutte le varie "chiacchere" relative ai soldi, ai debiti, o quant'altro sono assolutamente inutili e completamente OT... quello su cui eventualmente si potrebbe discutere e' l'effettivo compito che avra' Robbins alla M$... ma le motivazioni sono fatti suoi, e di nessun altro  :Exclamation: 

Tutto questo, ovviamente, IMHO  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> p.s.: ma visto che tutti dicono la propria, lo farò anche io, per me Robbins, in combutta con Stallman, si è infiltrato alla MS per fregare il codice sorgente dei vari Windows e portare alla luce gli scandali + reconditi  !!!

 Si semplificherebbe la vita venendo qui in bicocca a prenderlo... Visto l'università dei puffi che è...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 5p4wN

Per quanto mi riguarda posso anche non condividere(appena l'ho letto so quasi svenuto  :Smile: ), ma putroppo non si vive di etica, tutti noi andiamo al supermercato a fare la spesa e a tutti noi servono i soldi,  in più robbins ha famiglia e pare sia indebitato...

Ora il discorso è questo eticamente non mi piace quello che ha fatto. Ma viste le possibilità economiche di gates credo sia stato il migliore offerente e se si parla di debiti di quell'entità beh a questo punto non posso biasimarlo più di tanto e credo che pochi di noi alle strette avrebbero rinunciato. Poi i suoi problemi li sa solo lui.

----------

## comio

 *5p4wN wrote:*   

> Per quanto mi riguarda posso anche non condividere(appena l'ho letto so quasi svenuto ), ma putroppo non si vive di etica, tutti noi andiamo al supermercato a fare la spesa e a tutti noi servono i soldi,  in piï¿½ robbins ha famiglia e pare sia indebitato...
> 
> Ora il discorso ï¿½ questo eticamente non mi piace quello che ha fatto. Ma viste le possibilitï¿½ economiche di gates credo sia stato il migliore offerente e se si parla di debiti di quell'entitï¿½ beh a questo punto non posso biasimarlo piï¿½ di tanto e credo che pochi di noi alle strette avrebbero rinunciato. Poi i suoi problemi li sa solo lui.

 

non sono d'accordo sulla storia dell'etica. Microsoft Ã¨ una azienda che vende prodotti (con sue politiche). Non vedo cosa c'Ã¨ di non etico per lavorare una azienda che ama il close source... anche Apple fa la stessa cosa... ma stranamente Apple Ã¨ vista in modo diverso.

comio

----------

## btbbass

 *therich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che dovra' firmare delle belle carte che gli impediscano poi di divulgare anche quello su cui lavora... 

 

Ma dai, dici sul serio, che a M$ siano così esperti di questioni legali??

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Era una provocazione, no, come si intendeva chiaramente dal post di DarkAngel76, che condivido appieno (dice in sostanza che non si può ancora dire nulla sugli sviluppi della vicenda...)

ehh...

----------

## Lestaat

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *5p4wN wrote:*   Per quanto mi riguarda posso anche non condividere(appena l'ho letto so quasi svenuto ), ma putroppo non si vive di etica, tutti noi andiamo al supermercato a fare la spesa e a tutti noi servono i soldi,  in piï¿½ robbins ha famiglia e pare sia indebitato...
> 
> Ora il discorso ï¿½ questo eticamente non mi piace quello che ha fatto. Ma viste le possibilitï¿½ economiche di gates credo sia stato il migliore offerente e se si parla di debiti di quell'entitï¿½ beh a questo punto non posso biasimarlo piï¿½ di tanto e credo che pochi di noi alle strette avrebbero rinunciato. Poi i suoi problemi li sa solo lui. 
> 
> non sono d'accordo sulla storia dell'etica. Microsoft Ã¨ una azienda che vende prodotti (con sue politiche). Non vedo cosa c'Ã¨ di non etico per lavorare una azienda che ama il close source... anche Apple fa la stessa cosa... ma stranamente Apple Ã¨ vista in modo diverso.
> ...

 

Beh non mi dirai che M$ è uguale alle altre case close source!!!!!

Nessuna software house ha contratti di esclusiva in quel modo.

La posizione di monopolista di M$ non è dovuta alla qualità del prodotto o alla casualità/scelta del mercato ma ad una strategia precisa volta a soffocare concorrenza di ogni tipo e al largo uso di (seppur legalissime) "mazzette" a produttori di hordware e/o distributori per spingere a firmare contratti di esclusiva. La politica aziendale di M$ è ben diversa da quella degli altri (schifezze se ne vedono ovunque nel mercato per carità...vedi Apple, Sun).

Daccordo che la proposta è ghiotta, va bene che tanto poteva scegliere solo un altro male (seppur minore), ma rimango con l'amaro in bocca!

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Direttamente dal thread internazionale:
> ...

 

Veramente, cacchio. 

Credo che siamo prossimi all'Apocalisse!  :Twisted Evil: 

Mah, ieri ho appreso la notizia.

Volevo aprire un thread italiano a proposito ma mi sono perso leggendo quello in inglese qui sul forum.

Sapevo che comunque sarebbe spuntato... 

Che dire, sono rimasto scioccato.

Credo che di uno come drobbins ci si possa fidare, avrà ponderato bene le sue scelte, ma la notizia rimane dura da mandare giù.

Gli auguro di fare i soldi a badilate, nella speranza che la moralità nei confronti del mondo Open rimanga inalterata.

Nel frattempo mi preparo in casa una bottiglia di Lagavulin ed un buon sigaro, che se dovesse arrivare davvero "la bestia col numero 666" almeno ho modo di salutare la vita terrena degnamente...  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Io se mai andro' alla M$ sara' per vedere quanto di merda lavorano ed andare a sputtanarli in giro... detto proprio terra terra...

E' chiaro che piuttosto che lavorare per M$ vado a fare lo spazzino (che cmq credo che come livello di istruzione richiesto sia superiore a quello di molti dipendenti M$.. specie quegli che stanno alle fiere..).

Adesso non si puo' dire molto con i pochi dati che si hanno.... certo che con tutte le cose che ci sono da fare.... dubito realmente che M$ era proprio una necessita'...

 *Quote:*   

> anche Apple fa la stessa cosa... ma stranamente Apple Ã¨ vista in modo diverso. 

 

Beh vedi... a me la apple sta MENO antipatica della M$... ma non piu' simpatca... adesso, senza aprire flames, riassumerei le motivazioni di questa mia opinione nel fatto che:

1) Generalmente i prodotti della apple funzionano ed e' cmq una ditta seria con assistenza seria.

2)Per quanto sfruttino L'openSource cmq rilasciano gran parte del  codice che sviluppano al team di FreeBSD... e cmq hanno riconosciuto la superiorita' di molto software open source.... e di sicuro le loro campagnie pubblicitarie non si basano sul F.U.D. (o come diavolo si chiama).

A parte tutto ci tengo a dire che io non sono un fanatico di apple... anzi, questi ultimi avvenimenti hanno ancora di piu' contibuito a consolidare una brutta idea della ditta... certo che se devo sciegliere tra il purgatorio e l'inferno scielgo il purgatorio (parlo da non-masochista  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## gutter

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> ma da quello che si sa sull'argomento (cioè nulla) è inutile fare congetture e tanto meno dare giudizi su scelte di cui non sappiano assolutamente nulla.
> 
> 

 

Quoto le parole di DarkAngel76. 

Sono dell'opinione che la scelta potrebbe essere motivata come potrebbe non esserlo, ma per poterla giudicare in maniera corretta è necessario essere a conoscenza di tutta la storia e dal momento che non credo di conoscerla mi astengo da qualunque commento.

----------

## oRDeX

Quoto anche io..sono parole saggie...giudicando in questo modo (ovvero senza sapere i reali motivi della scelta, che solo lui sa) ci comportiamo solo come tante pettegole che parlando dietro ad un avvenimento   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> ma da quello che si sa sull'argomento (cioè nulla) è inutile fare congetture e tanto meno dare giudizi su scelte di cui non sappiano assolutamente nulla.
> 
> 

 

Io non ero intervenuto proprio per lo stesso motivo  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *comio wrote:*   

> non sono d'accordo sulla storia dell'etica. Microsoft Ã¨ una azienda che vende prodotti (con sue politiche). Non vedo cosa c'Ã¨ di non etico per lavorare una azienda che ama il close source... anche Apple fa la stessa cosa... ma stranamente Apple Ã¨ vista in modo diverso.

 

Si va bhe ma e' come essere pacifisti e lavorare per chi produce armi... Come odiare le pellicce ed esserne stilista...

Uno nella sua vita ce li avra' pure dei paletti, e noi probabilmente si pensava che i padri fondatori delle distribuzioni linux avessero dei principi ferrei, e ci siamo sbagliati.

Poi non capisco neanche come faccia a sembrare cosi' normale a tanti di voi, se domani vi dicono che torvalds, stallman, chi ha fondato debian e chi ha fondato slack passassero a microsoft, voi non battereste ciglio?

Sono discorsi da bar, okey, pero' visto che ne stiamo parlando un po' tutti vuol dire che la cosa ha stupito un po'  tutti, e non venitemi a dire che la prima cosa che avete pensato non e' stata "ma pensa un po'..."

Se fosse stata una cosa cosi' normale nessuno per altro avrebbe risposto in questo topic  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *federico wrote:*   

> [CUT]Sono discorsi da bar, okey, pero' visto che ne stiamo parlando un po' tutti vuol dire che la cosa ha stupito un po'  tutti, e non venitemi a dire che la prima cosa che avete pensato non e' stata "ma pensa un po'..."
> 
> Se fosse stata una cosa cosi' normale nessuno per altro avrebbe risposto in questo topic 

 

Io non ho detto che è normale, come ho scritto prima, pensavo addirittura che fosse uno scherzo o che tale situazione non fosse reale. Ciò non implica che non abbiamo elementi per giudicare. Io personalmente riservo il giudizio

----------

## oRDeX

@federico: anche quello che dicii tu è assolutamente vero..effettivamente tutti gli uomini penso abbiano i loro rigidi ideali e, chi lavora per Progetti di questo tipo, forse anche di più.

Ma quello che ha fatto Robbins non vuol dire che egli abbia rinnegato tutti i suoi passati paletti.

Anzi, essendo sicuro che quest'uomo abbia ideali ferrei nei confronti dell'open-source, sono ancora più sicuro che le cause per cui ha fatto questa scelta, che sono a noi oscure, sono state sicuramente serie e lo hanno probabilmente obbligato a seguire questa strada.

----------

## lavish

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Anzi, essendo sicuro che quest'uomo abbia ideali ferrei nei confronti dell'open-source, sono ancora più sicuro che le cause per cui ha fatto questa scelta, che sono a noi oscure, sono state sicuramente serie e lo hanno probabilmente obbligato a seguire questa strada.

 

Ma in base a cosa affermi questo? fammi capire...

----------

## federico

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   Anzi, essendo sicuro che quest'uomo abbia ideali ferrei nei confronti dell'open-source, sono ancora più sicuro che le cause per cui ha fatto questa scelta, che sono a noi oscure, sono state sicuramente serie e lo hanno probabilmente obbligato a seguire questa strada. 
> 
> Ma in base a cosa affermi questo? fammi capire...

 

E' un discorso che si fa in base a sentori, come quando sei sicuro della fedelta' della tua (chiaramente impersonale, non e' direttamente riferito a nessuno) ragazza, non hai nessuna prova eppure ci credi  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

http://research.microsoft.com/~dcr/resume/resume.asp

http://research.microsoft.com/~dcr/default.asp

 *Quote:*   

> Daniel C. Robbins is a 3D User Interface Designer working at Microsoft Research. His current projects include visual presentation of large information spaces and scenarios for intelligent environments.

 

http://research.microsoft.com/~dcr/images/faces/faces.asp => EHY, HA LA CAMICIA VIOLA, ALLORA NON CI HA DIMENTICATI!!! (o forse si tratta solo del suo colore preferito........................? )  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> goals
> 
> 	Make the world a better place through more joyful and inclusive design, while celebrating differences among different people.

 

Notare qui: 	

 *Quote:*   

> skills
> 
> virtual
> 
> 	3D Studio Max, Flash, Photoshop, JavaScript, video editing
> ...

 

 :Confused: 

Vabbè...  :Rolling Eyes: 

<EDIT> Ah ma ragazzi... non doveva aiutarli a comprendere meglio l'opensource? Magari ho letto male io o non so l'inglese...  :Confused: 

Almeno su "skills" potevano aggiungere una piccola nota, o forse era troppo compromettente?

----------

## knefas

Pero'... :Cool: 

<ot>http://research.microsoft.com/~dcr/personal/stef/stef.asp</ot>

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   virtual
> 
> 	3D Studio Max, Flash, Photoshop, JavaScript, video editing
> ...

 

Insomma è andato a fare tutt'altro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Insomma è andato a fare tutt'altro 

 

Magari è un omonimo... oppure è un progetto per nascondere quello che sta realmente facendo, tipo domani esce gendows  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Magari è un omonimo... oppure è un progetto per nascondere quello che sta realmente facendo, tipo domani esce gendows 

 

Boh, ma non ho capito una cosa ma lui è specializzato in UI?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Magari è un omonimo... oppure è un progetto per nascondere quello che sta realmente facendo, tipo domani esce gendows

 

LOL 

emerge m$office

emerge =sys-kernel/m$kernel-3.1

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Boh, ma non ho capito una cosa ma lui è specializzato in UI?

 

Sembra di sì.... bho

----------

## .:deadhead:.

magari mi sbaglio, ma dalle pubblicazioni e tutto il resto mi sà che è un omonimo.

Non penso Robbins sia così subdolo da mentire circa cosa va a fare in M$. 

Eppoi avete visto la pagina su M$ Research http://research.microsoft.com/~dcr/ ? Confrontate le biografie ed i lavori  con quanto scritto qui http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml#doc_chap1_sect5 ... 

Mi sembra poco probabile che siano la stessa persona  :Rolling Eyes:  !

In aggiunta guardate questa intervista su osnews: la foto è la sua e nn mi sembra il tizio di m$

Non lasciamoci prendere dal panico &/o dal sensazionalismo  :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## emix

Non credo sia lui... anche perché ci sono pubblicazioni su quel sito che risalgono addirittura al '92...

----------

## lavish

ragazzi... se non fosse lui, scusatemi tanto, ovviamente ho agito in buona fede

[edit]

http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20031229_drobbins.jpg

http://www.frikis.org/images/articles/20040428005547638_1.png

DECISAMENTE NON È LUI...SI TRATTA DI UN FAK.. EHM... DI UN OMONIMO! IL NOSTRO DROBBINS È MOLTO PIÙ BELLO (quando ho visto l'altro tizio della MS ho detto "ma dio che sfigato!")

Scusatemi tutti...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dhaki

E per i dubbiosi, confrontate queste due foto:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20031229-newsletter.xml#doc_chap2

http://research.microsoft.com/~dcr/images/faces/dcr_98_05.jpg

Io sinceramente non credo sia un dramma lavorare alla M$, come detto, dipende dal suo impiego.

----------

## gutter

 *emix wrote:*   

> Non credo sia lui... anche perché ci sono pubblicazioni su quel sito che risalgono addirittura al '92...

 

Il sospetto era cominciato a venire anche a me  :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

LOL che bufalata che vi ho tirato! Forse drobbins non sta nemmeno lavorando a MS ed è tutta colpa di questo tizio  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> LOL che bufalata che vi ho tirato! 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Ma allora mi sa che non vi è chiaro bene le ragioni per le quali Robbins si trova alla Microsoft!! Pensiate che lo abbian chiamato li a fare il programmatore? pensiate che la M$ abbia bisogno di Robbins per far andare meglio Windows? scommetto che qui ci sia davvero qualcuno che crede ancora alla favola del portage sotto windows  :Smile:  Lui è li per creare una comunità, una comunità che la Microsoft non ha mai avuto, e dato che al momento come Robbins non c'é nessuno; (da solo ha fondato una comunità enorme)!  Vogliono imparare solo lo "SPIRITO" OpenSource, dei sistemi veri e proprio se ne fregan altamente...

----------

## lavish

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> ...

 

Facendo finta che voi non abbiate visto quanto ho postato sopra, e che la mia reputazione non sia totalmente compromessa (io sto ancora ridendo  :Laughing:  ), ma in base a cosa sai questo? Sei amico di Bill che ti ha passato queste info?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Facendo finta che voi non abbiate visto quanto ho postato sopra, e che la mia reputazione non sia totalmente compromessa (io sto ancora ridendo  ), ma in base a cosa sai questo? Sei amico di Bill che ti ha passato queste info?

 

ehehhe, in realtà sono un inflitrato M$  :Shocked:   Cmq su quello che ho detto prima potete stare certi  al 99%, è li per fondare una comunity! Niente di piu, niente di meno! Se pensate che un azienda cosi potente come la M$ non abbia una comunità valida sulla quale poter discutere di tutti i prodotti che sforna (e sono tanti, e di problemi ne hanno TANTI) voi chi chiamereste a farvi dare una mano??? Dal Fenomeno degli ultimi anni...ovvero Robbins!

----------

## lopio

Secondo me tutto quello che si e' detto qui sembra giusto sia per chi la pensa in un modo o nell'altro.Sta di fatto che io sono d'accordo con chi dice che ci devono essere delle motivazioni molto forti (e che ora sfuggono) perche' un personaggio di questo calibro vada a lavorare alla M$.

Altrimenti vale l'idea che da un leader di questo tipo ci si debba aspettare che porti avanti le sue convinzioni a costo di essere seppellito dai debiti................

imho

----------

## lavish

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> ehehhe, in realtà sono un inflitrato M$   Cmq su quello che ho detto prima potete stare certi  al 99%, è li per fondare una comunity! Niente di piu, niente di meno! Se pensate che un azienda cosi potente come la M$ non abbia una comunità valida sulla quale poter discutere di tutti i prodotti che sforna (e sono tanti, e di problemi ne hanno TANTI) voi chi chiamereste a farvi dare una mano??? Dal Fenomeno degli ultimi anni...ovvero Robbins!

 

Eh sì ma... sono tutte congetture che "lasciano il tempo che trovano" (si dice così?)

Quindi IMHO faremmo bene ad aspettare l'evolversi dei fatti.. magari prestando più attenzione ai fatti loool

----------

## Flonaldo

"helping Microsoft to understand Open Source and community-based projects" sono parole di Robbins!

Non credo siano congetture, ed in questa frase ci vedo la sincerità, non capisco del resto perchè dovrebbe dire una balla!

----------

## lavish

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> "helping Microsoft to understand Open Source and community-based projects" sono parole di Robbins!
> 
> Non credo siano congetture, ed in questa frase ci vedo la sincerità, non capisco del resto perchè dovrebbe dire una balla!

 

Detta così come frase non significa mica molto IMHO...

----------

## Flonaldo

Bhe non significa molto se ci volete vedere chissà quale piano malefico della M$...a me sembra cosi chiaro! cmq vedremo e solo il tempo ci svelerà questo mistero!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Bhe non significa molto se ci volete vedere chissà quale piano malefico della M$...a me sembra cosi chiaro! cmq vedremo e solo il tempo ci svelerà questo mistero!

 

Si puo' dire quello che si vuole... ma io proprio non me la vedo la M$ a chiedere aiuto: " oooo! aiutaci Robbins! proprio non capiamo l'open source! spiegaci come aiutare la gente"  :Laughing: 

----------

## RenfildDust

mumble mumble  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Intanto il nostro Robbins non è un Nerd come quello M$ :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Effettivamente abbiamo pochi dati per farci un'opinione.. possiamo solo fare delle ipotesi.

1) Effettivamente Robbins è a Redmond per spiegare come funziona la filosofia OS e la sua comunità. Magari zio Bill si è complessato (ZB:"Perchè tutti amano Stallman e Torwalds e odiano me?"). In effetti è facile trovare gente appassionata di Linux, avete mai visto uno appassionato di win, che non si limiti a usarlo? (Mi pare strano, ma con quello che sta accadendo "in giro" tutto è possibile)

2) Robbins ha cambiato idea, tutti hanno il diritto di farlo. Le idee vanno rispettate.

3) Robbins non era lo Stallman che abbiamo dipinto e lavorava a Gentoo senza avere una filosofia.

La cosa strana è che "Gentoo è, e sarà sempre software libero", lo dice lo statuto!

E ditemi quello che volete, ma sopratutto negli US l'informatica da pane, ed è un campo molto fleassibile. Il lavoro per pagare eventuali debiti lo si trova.

Per cui finiamola di dire che per i soldi i principi si fanno friggere, che per me è una bestemmia. Quelli per cui la coerenza è unoptional sono degli ipocriti.

----------

## Ghostraider

Buon pomeriggio gente, scusate per l'OT da schok ma ho acceso il pc da 10 minuti e mi è bastato leggere questo per sentirmi svenire...(caldo a parte)...vi lascio il link sperando di essermi sbagliato causa circa i 33° della stanza in cui sono  :Shocked: 

http://www.betanews.com/article/Microsoft_Hires_Gentoo_Linux_Founder/1118760578

Spero proprio possa essere un puntino luminoso nel mare nero di Redmond...sempre che poi come già letto da qualche parte nel forum non si dica che lo zio oltre che al DOS abbia a che fare con Linux...sarebbe davvero triste  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Buon pomeriggio gente, scusate per l'OT da schok

 

Ho fatto il merge con il thread in cui ne parlavamo  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Si scusatemi ero un po' scoccato dalla cosa non ho visto il topic...ciao.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> La cosa strana è che "Gentoo è, e sarà sempre software libero", lo dice lo statuto! 

 

? pero' mica c'e' solo sw libero nel portage... intendono gli script e le cose che producono loro?

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Daniel Robbins accepts new position with Microsoft, finalizes transfer of Gentoo Technologies IP to the Gentoo Foundation

Posted on June 13, 2005 by g2boojum

Gentoo founder and former Gentoo Chief Architect Daniel Robbins began a new position at Microsoft on 23 May 2005. According to drobbins: "I'm helping Microsoft to understand Open Source and community-based projects." While in the midst of hastily packing to move to Redmond, drobbins nonetheless managed to find the time to finalize the transfer of Gentoo's intellectual property (essentially copyrights on ebuilds and other software as well as soon-to-be trademarked Gentoo logos) to the not-for-profit Gentoo Foundation, Inc.

NON ci posso credere .......... che ne pensate  :Shocked: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

direi che l'argomento è già stato trattato (e anche parecchio fa)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-348969-highlight-robbins.html

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Scusate non lo avevo visto ..... ma la notizia e dir poco sensazionale.....

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di [PHT]Giangi con questo.

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

grazie gutter ... e di nuovo scusami per la svista.

----------

## randomaze

Qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa su questa linea che é comparsa nella wikipedia? Non riesco a trovare altri riferimenti...

 *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Robbins wrote:*   

> As of 09 January 2006, Robbins handed in his notice to Microsoft and is planning his return to Albuquerque, N.M.

 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa su questa linea che é comparsa nella wikipedia? Non riesco a trovare altri riferimenti...
> 
>  *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Robbins wrote:*   As of 09 January 2006, Robbins handed in his notice to Microsoft and is planning his return to Albuquerque, N.M. 

 

Neanch'io; non sono tanto sicuro che sia vero, anche perché l'autore è anonimo (ip 82.2.119.231) e sembra essere intervenuto quasi esclusivamente sulla pagina di Robbins; io aspetterei qualche fonte ufficiale, anche se visto che in sei mesi di lui non si è saputo più nulla la cosa mi sembra plausibile.

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> anche se visto che in sei mesi di lui non si è saputo più nulla la cosa mi sembra plausibile.

 

Sicuramente. Più che altro era una curiosità visto che la prima informazione mi é arrivata "a voce" e ho cercato informazioni in rete... senza trovare nulla se non quella pagina.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *Quote:*   

> Daniel Robbins ha abbandonato Microsoft: il fondatore di Gentoo era stato assunto a Redmond nell'ambito del Linux Lab, il laboratorio in cui Microsoft studia come (sterminare) integrarsi con il pinguino.
> 
> Sembra che l'abbandono sia dovuto all'impossibilità, per Robbins, di esprimere tutto il suo potenziale.
> 
> Chissà se in Gentoo Foundation lo riaccoglieranno a braccia aperte...
> ...

 

http://www.ossblog.it/post/515/il-fondatore-di-gentoo-lascia-microsoft

Che dire, viva drobbins!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

[quote="jesus_was_rasta"] *Quote:*   

> Daniel Robbins ha abbandonato Microsoft

 

Lì, già randomaze ci preavvisava.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

sono del parere che è meglio così  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Lì, già randomaze ci preavvisava.

 

Mergiati i due thread

----------

## randomaze

[quote="cloc3"] *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Daniel Robbins ha abbandonato Microsoft 
> 
> Lì, già randomaze ci preavvisava.

 

Si, ma non avevo un riferimento certo... grazie al rasta adesso ho letto qualcosa di più   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Scusate per il topic nuovo, giustamente merged to this...   :Confused: 

Ciao!   :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Daniel Robbins ha abbandonato Microsoft: il fondatore di Gentoo era stato assunto a Redmond nell'ambito del Linux Lab, il laboratorio in cui Microsoft studia come (sterminare) integrarsi con il pinguino.
> 
> Sembra che l'abbandono sia dovuto all'impossibilità, per Robbins, di esprimere tutto il suo potenziale.
> 
> Chissà se in Gentoo Foundation lo riaccoglieranno a braccia aperte...
> ...

 

beh dai.. il tempo per spionare un po' la societa'..   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

Sembra che abbia avviato un blog   :Surprised: 

http://www.funtoo.org/drobbins/blog/

```

emerge blog
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

wow, speriamo che m$ non lo denunci per divulgazioni indebita

di tecnologie || segreti aziendali || vattelappesca m$

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> wow, speriamo che m$ non lo denunci per divulgazioni indebita
> 
> di tecnologie || segreti aziendali || vattelappesca m$

 

Beh, probabilmente é anche per questo che drobbins ha aspettato 6/8 mesi prima di ricomparire  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Dunque, io spero che Robbins riprenda un pò le redini di Gentoo... sto notando una sorta di insoddisfazione di alcuni sviluppatori nella gestione e nelle scelte della fondazione e questo non è positivo poichè rallenta moolto lo sviluppo   :Confused: 

Oramai è una frase comune di chi lascia che afferma che sviluppare per gentoo non è + divertente come una volta... e quindi direi che bisognerebbe dare una bella scossata  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Franco Tampieri

----------

## randomaze

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> Dunque, io spero che Robbins riprenda un pò le redini di Gentoo... sto notando una sorta di insoddisfazione di alcuni sviluppatori nella gestione e nelle scelte della fondazione e questo non è positivo poichè rallenta moolto lo sviluppo

 

Sarebbe abbastanza strano, perché a questo punto l'unica possibilitá che questo avvenga é che scali i gradini della Fondazione.

Al tempo stesso, presumibilmente quando si passa dallo sviluppo di una qualcosa gestito da una persona a un qualcosa gestito da un direttivo/cooperativa/fondazione insomma, da un gruppo di persone, le cose necessariamente cambiano. Poi porbabilmente a qualcuno piacciono i cambiamenti mentre ad altri molto meno...

----------

## randomaze

drobbins sta facendo i test per vedere se può diventare un developer gentoo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sarebbe abbastanza strano, perché a questo punto l'unica possibilitá che questo avvenga é che scali i gradini della Fondazione.

 

Beh, a occhio i gradini li ha iniziati dalla cantina  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh, a occhio i gradini li ha iniziati dalla cantina 

 

eh beh in effetti fa un certo effetto vedere il "papà del progetto" iniziare "dal basso"

seguendo il normale iter per il reclutamento, quiz incluso (dove ovviamente non ha avrà problemi  :Very Happy:  )

Ma è giusto cosi in effetti, me comunque felice di averlo nuovamente tra di noi!

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (dove ovviamente non ha avrà problemi  )
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

... vai su bugzilla.

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... vai su bugzilla.

 

vabbeh ok qualche problema c'è stato (intattività, ricerca di collocazione all'interno dello staff)

ma adesso pare iniziera a lavorare su amd64 (fonte bugzilla)

----------

## Scen

Yeah, il ritorno del figliol prodigo  :Cool: 

Vai Daniel, fatti valere  :Twisted Evil: 

edit by randomaze: dato che il discorso si complica e non riguarda più solo Robbins ho splittato le sucessive evoluzioni della vicenda (dalle dimissioni di Daniel in poi) in questo thread.

Fate finta che la prima stagione di questa seria sia terminata con il lieto fine e adesso c'é in corso la seconda stagione   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fate finta che la prima stagione di questa seria sia terminata con il lieto fine e adesso c'é in corso la seconda stagione  
> 
> 

 

Terminata?  sicuri sicuri?.

Vuoi dire che è iniziata la telenovela?

A questo punto Robbins non lo capisco...

capisco solo che Gentoo è una passione che non può finire.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Fate finta che la prima stagione di questa seria sia terminata con il lieto fine e adesso c'é in corso la seconda stagione  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Beh come "prima stagione" parlavo della dipartita verso Microsoft... una nota informale per poter splittare l'argomento visto che stava andando in una direzione abbastanza diversa dal post iniziale... é noto che drobbins ha nuovamente lasciato gentoo per dissidi vari (le discussioni sono pubbliche...).

Poi comunque in quel post dice sostanzialmente che l'installer ha grandi margini di miglioramento e che forse é il caso di organizzare la documentazione in altro modo, non mi sembra che ci sia nulla di che...

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi comunque in quel post dice sostanzialmente che l'installer ha grandi margini di miglioramento e che forse é il caso di organizzare la documentazione in altro modo, non mi sembra che ci sia nulla di che...

 

c'è una persona che, dopo avere attraversato una situazione controversa, si mette a fare una recensione di ciò che una volta era stato suo e adesso non lo è più. tra l'altro l'argomento non è scelto in modo casuale, perché l'installer rappresenta l'ultimissimo contributo attivo di Robbins prima della sua partenza.

il tutto è un po' strano.

per questo ho ripreso la discussione specifica su Robbins e non quella seguente, più complessa, sulla storia di gentoo.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Poi comunque in quel post dice sostanzialmente che l'installer ha grandi margini di miglioramento e che forse é il caso di organizzare la documentazione in altro modo, non mi sembra che ci sia nulla di che... 
> 
> c'è una persona che, dopo avere attraversato una situazione controversa, si mette a fare una recensione di ciò che una volta era stato suo e adesso non lo è più.

 

Non ci vedo nulla di strano... dopo la diatriba doveva installare debian o slackware per principio? 

Ora, se domani io mi prendo a coltellate con gutter, makoomba costruisce una bambola con una mia ciocca di capelli e lavish ed equilibrium mi aspettano sotto casa per menarmi dovrei smettere di usare gentoo? O dovrei rendermi conto che la mia presenza non é gradita e farmi da parte? Ma allora dovrei smettere di usare il forum?

Oppure (almeno in modalità lurker) potrei continuare a leggere e, se mi va e se ho l'ispirazione, scrivere sul blog "qui é spiegata la proceduta per blabla, secondo me può essere migliorata" o cose simili?

 *Quote:*   

> tra l'altro l'argomento non è scelto in modo casuale, perché l'installer rappresenta l'ultimissimo contributo attivo di Robbins prima della sua partenza.

 

mi sai dire esattamente cosa c'é di diverso tra la 2006.0 e la 2007.0?

Perché a parte qualche cambiamento nelle USE del profilo default sappiamo tutti che il "risultato finale" di una 2007.0 sarà circa uguale al mio PC di casa che ha sopra una gentoo 1.4 (o precedente... non ricordo bene).

Allora, se il risultato é lo stesso, se non vi sono stati cambiamenti visibili nella procedura di installazione "manuale" ovvio che una recensione vada a vedere quello che é diverso: l'installer.

P.S. Poi, ricorda che stiamo parlando di un blog e nei blog, bene o male, il titolare scrive quel che gli pare. Nota che trovo molto più acido verso gentoo in generale questo post di oggi: questo post! (ma, d'altro canto, sono contento per lxnay.... suppongo che il post gli faccia piacere  :Mr. Green: )

P.P.S. gutter, makoomba, lavish ed equilibrium: ho fatto un esempio. Sapete benissimo che il primo di voi che fiata diventa concime per il pascolo delle pecore.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   tra l'altro l'argomento non è scelto in modo casuale, perché l'installer rappresenta l'ultimissimo contributo attivo di Robbins prima della sua partenza. 
> 
> mi sai dire esattamente cosa c'é di diverso tra la 2006.0 e la 2007.0?
> 
> 

 

non è qui il punto. riflettevo sulla scelta dell'argomento, riferendomi a questo thread.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nota che trovo molto più acido verso gentoo ...

 

se tu rinvieni da qualche parte acidità o livore, sei forse più avanti di me.

io ho detto solo che mi sembra strano, senza necessariamente esprimere giudizi.

su un blog ognuno può scrivere quello che vuole, ma rimane ugualmente l'impressione di un telefonare ad ora tarda alla ex dopo essersi lasciati.

di per se non c'è nulla male. suona di telenovela.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   mi sai dire esattamente cosa c'é di diverso tra la 2006.0 e la 2007.0?
> 
>  
> 
> non è qui il punto. riflettevo sulla scelta dell'argomento, riferendomi a questo thread.

 

Nota che stai cambiando le carte in tavola, io ti ho risposto basandomi unicamente sul post nel blog  :Razz: 

...se trovo il tempo do un occhiata a quel thread

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Nota che trovo molto più acido verso gentoo ...

 

se tu rinvieni da qualche parte acidità o livore, sei forse più avanti di me.[/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> ...What excites me about Sabayon is that it reminds me of the early days of Gentoo - when we were focused on doing innovative things like dependency-based initscripts, GameCDs and other things that hadn't been done before. When Gentoo was still young, Portage was not a religion...

 

Io lo vedo un pò come dire "...prima facevamo tante cose divertenti, adesso no..." ma forse esagero

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nota che stai cambiando le carte in tavola, 

 

vero. ho fatto una affermazione senza documentazione esplicita.

il fatto è che quella è una mail vecchia che io ho trovato  da subito molto significativa, al punto da darla per scontata.

rinforzo la metafora precedente per approfondire il mio pensiero:

telefonare alla ex ... e pretendere di ragionare sull'ultima volta che si è usciti insieme a ballare.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> P.P.S. gutter, makoomba, lavish ed equilibrium: ho fatto un esempio. Sapete benissimo che il primo di voi che fiata diventa concime per il pascolo delle pecore.  

 

mon dieux... povere pecore, che brutta fine che gli fai fare... che crudeltà   :Shocked: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non so se qualcuno segue il blog di Robbins. Negli ultimi giorni ha scritto un po' di roba interessante dopo un bel po' di assenza.

se qualcuno ha il piacere di sapere cosa dice nel blog gli ultimi tre post sono veramente assurdi e sarebbe bello capire cosa veramente sta succedendo.

I tre post sono nell'ordine:

http://blog.funtoo.org/2007/07/so-can-i-have-gentoo-back.html

http://blog.funtoo.org/2007/07/i-am-still-president-of-gentoo.html

http://blog.funtoo.org/2007/07/making-sense-of-gentoo-and-foundation.html

----------

## crisandbea

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non so se qualcuno segue il blog di Robbins. Negli ultimi giorni ha scritto un po' di roba interessante dopo un bel po' di assenza.
> 
> se qualcuno ha il piacere di sapere cosa dice nel blog gli ultimi tre post sono veramente assurdi e sarebbe bello capire cosa veramente sta succedendo.
> 
> I tre post sono nell'ordine:
> ...

 

@Ic3M4n

se li hai già letti, non è che mi faresti un sunto in due parole??? 

io non riesco a leggerli, stò un pò incasinato.

ciao e grazie

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> se qualcuno ha il piacere di sapere cosa dice nel blog gli ultimi tre post sono veramente assurdi e sarebbe bello capire cosa veramente sta succedendo.

 

il primo post, come definito dallo stesso Robbins, era solo un rant-terapeutico, un semplice sfogo sul blog insomma, (un po come quando senti il bisogno di "tirar fuori i sassolini dalle scarpe") in cui lui parla di quello che è successo tempo addietro nella ML degli sviluppatori gentoo (quella famosa discussione che ha generato la sua dipartita da devel) e di come abbia notato che la Gentoo Foundation è stata abbandonata senza apparenti motivi plausibili, nonostante egli stesso avesse nominato un tot di persone per sopperire alla sua carica di presidente (cazziandoli per la scarsa serietà dimostrata, in effetti se una persona si impegna... poi dovrebbe mantenere gli impegni dati). In quel post lui ha dato per scontato che la Gentoo Foundation fosse:

1- morta come iniziativa per tutelare le IP (intellectual properties) derivanti dal (duro) lavoro dei devel, perchè il Gentoo Coucil già parecchio tempo addietro (anni fa), aveva dato esito favorevole all'abbandono della stessa perchè ritenuta "inutile" e che complicava troppo l'organizzazione Gentoo. quindi niente tutela IP.

2- gestita da un presidente diverso dalla sua persona.

invece, è emerso da un commento di quel blog che lui è ancora formalmente il legale rappresentate della Gentoo Foundation, e quindi ne è ancora il presidente. da questo fatto (che pare abbia sconvolto Robbins) sono nati i 2 successi post, in cui Robbins ipotizza quali possano essere gli effetti di questa nuova scoperta se fosse realmente confermata (per ora sono solo congetture). In primis ipotizza come e cosa cambiare di Gentoo per renderla ancora più innovativa, più user-friendly, ma soprattutto per evitare che le decisioni di "pochi" rappresentino la maggioranza: lui vorrebbe una maggiore apertura della distribuzione gentoo, ovvero dare la possibilità a chiunque, e quindi non solo ai devels ufficiali, di poter creare e sviluppare *parti* della distro in modo del tutto autonomo (ha fatto l'esempio di paludis, dicendo che paludis non deve essere "l'alternativa" e unica soluzione ai problemi di emerge, ma deve essere data la possibilità a tutti, quindi a terze parti non strettamente legale a gentoo, di sviluppare valide alternative alle varie componenti della stessa).

----------

## Ic3M4n

1) la fondazione gentoo sta morendo in quanto nessuno può/vuole prendersi l'onere di portare avanti il progetto. Visto che io sono colui che l'ha fondata, al posto di accorpare la fondazione gentoo a qualche altra fondazione, perchè non la fate tornare di mia proprietà? io avrei voglia di sbatterci tempo come in passato, so che non succederà però credo che sia la cosa migliore da fare. molto stringato, potrei aver omesso qualcosa)

2) un tizio, tal SaigonNezumi dice che l'unico database in cui viene citata la gentoo foundation è quello del new mexico, in cui drobbins viene segnalato come presidente della gentoo foundation e fino a quando non viene effettuato il cambio teoricamente è ancora sua.

3) non l'ho ancora letta tutta, però più o meno stiamo parlando delle stesse cose.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 3) non l'ho ancora letta tutta, però più o meno stiamo parlando delle stesse cose.

 

sì è un lungo e articolato "cazziatone" verso coloro che erano stati designati in sua vece per la Gentoo Foundation.

----------

## HombreMagique

Io personalmente credo (con ampio margine di errore) che tutte queste buone intenzioni non siano poi del tutto vere.

Tornare presidente della Gentoo Fundation e' soltanto un modo per racimolare soldi, se non addirittura di dare in pasto Gentoo a qualche impresa commerciale e vivere di rendita...

Le parole di Robbins nei suoi post sembrano scritte da Nostradamus, lasciano un sacco di dubbi e non portano effettivamente a nessuna conclusione, comunque saro' pessimista... Ma con questo ritorno vuole solo fare soldi e tirare acqua al suo mulino...

----------

## Ic3M4n

non credo che la sua prima esperienza gli abbia fruttato poi molto soldi. anzi... da quanto ne so aveva creato un bel buco nei risparmi famigliari.

----------

## fikiz

domanda forse stupida... ma in che modo puo' intascare dei soldi dirigendo il progetto Gentoo?

----------

## djinnZ

vedi quel che è stato per mozilla fundation e google.

peccato che con gentoo al massimo ci si potrebbe pagare un panino al giorno...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io spero solo che gentoo continui a funzionare egregiamente come al solito.

In ogni caso mi pare che robbins sia una brava persona (visto che ci ha regalato gentoo mi sembra il minimo dargli un po' di considerazione) quindi mi fido a priori qualsiasi siano le decisioni che ha intenzione di prendere.

----------

## codadilupo

 *HombreMagique wrote:*   

> Io personalmente credo (con ampio margine di errore) che tutte queste buone intenzioni non siano poi del tutto vere.
> 
> Tornare presidente della Gentoo Fundation e' soltanto un modo per racimolare soldi, se non addirittura di dare in pasto Gentoo a qualche impresa commerciale e vivere di rendita...
> 
> Le parole di Robbins nei suoi post sembrano scritte da Nostradamus, lasciano un sacco di dubbi e non portano effettivamente a nessuna conclusione, comunque saro' pessimista... Ma con questo ritorno vuole solo fare soldi e tirare acqua al suo mulino...

 

l'ultima volta se ne è andato perchè aveva la necessità di trovarsi un lavoro vero, invece di perdere tempo dietro a gentoo

Se poi questo è il ringraziamento per aver perso tempo per quanto gl'e' stato possibile, rimettendoci pure di tasca propria, Daniele caro, scappa!

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> *

 

----------

## cloc3

a quanto pare, la telenovela ha fatto un nuovo passo indietro.

 *D.Robbins wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I set up the Foundation at the request of quite a few extremely vocal Gentoo developers who were tremendously passionate about the need for Gentoo to be rushed into a not-for-profit entity before its time.
> 
> 

 

ritorna la nostalgia del primo abbandono, motivato (ma a questo punto mi viene da dire mascherato) da emergenze economiche non differibili.

questo uso scorretto di lanciare messaggi dall'esterno mi fa pensare che Robbins sia uscito volutamente per abbandonare Gentoo al proprio destino nel momento più delicato, mentre la distribuzione affrontava la responsabilità della propria crescita di dimensione e l'architettura manifestava i primi difetti di tenuta (ricordate gli emerge --sync da venti minuti?), e lui aspettava sulla riva del fiume passare il cadavere dei propri nemici.

ecco, ci dice, aveste seguito me, che so fare le scelte, e saremmo brillanti, magari con un paludis incorporato e un installer grafico (a pagamento) ancora più efficienti.

mi dispiace. sono stato contento del primo ritorno di Robbins dopo la parentesi Microsoft, ma vedo in tutto quello che è seguito un gioco di ruolo inaffidabile e patologico.

lo stratagemma alla Gustavo Selva delle dimissioni finte (replicate ben due volte, ma entrambe per scherzo), e di lui che rimane Nostro Presidente senza neanche saperlo, si presta fin troppo a facili umorismi. ci vorrà un V-Day alla BeppeGrillo per dare un po' di pace a questa gentoo dei mille litiganti?

----------

## djinnZ

per la prima volta quoto coda.

In ogni caso considerando cosa è l'IRS ritrovarsi ancora presidente di una fondazione non è una grana da poco.

----------

## Scen

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> *

 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> *

 

 :Cool: 

@HombreMagique & @cloc3: perchè tutta questa malizia e poca fiducia nei confronti di Daniel? Ha ancora a cuore la "creatura" che con grandi sforzi ha fatto nascere, non ci vedo nulla di male: vede che la situazione al suo interno non è tutta rose e fiori (ed è vero, inutile nascondersi dietro ad un dito), ed ovviamente è preoccupato!

Anche se attualmente sono abbastanza soddisfatto dello stato di Gentoo, IMHO in ogni progetto Free Software/Open Source ci vuole almeno UN "capo" carismatico, non tanto un guru della programmazione, piuttosto una persona che sappia creare consenso,aggregrazione,fiducia e (perchè no) divertimento attorno al progetto.

Lui era riuscito a farlo, a quanto pare: ha poi dato il progetto in mano ad altre persone, la comunità è cresciuta, anche le dimensioni e la struttura del progetto, e lo spirito di freschezza ed innovazione sembra(va) andato perso. Adesso non vedo un'entità "leader" all'interno di Gentoo, invece ci sono diversi bravi sviluppatori che continuano a fare il loro lavoro (nell'ombra) e (pochi) altri che fanno solo casino (insieme ad altri utenti  :Mad:  ).

Io non ci vedrei niente di male se Daniel provasse a dare nuovamente una mano, certo che le cose sono cambiate molto rispetto a 3 anni fa, pertanto la vedo dura in ogni caso  :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @HombreMagique & @cloc3: perchè tutta questa malizia e poca fiducia nei confronti di Daniel?

 

più che nei confronti di Daniel, è nei confronti del suo blog.

lo trovo cosa odiosa e incomprensibile.

già al momento della seconda rinuncia avevo espresso qualche perplessità per la reazione troppo rumorosa ed eclatante.

a mio parere un leader non abbandona la nave mentre affonda, ma cerca di agire per essa dall'interno.

una volta scelto di uscire, se davvero Gentoo gli sta a cuore per ciò che è, e non per l'essere cosa sua, mi sarei atteso silenzio e rispetto, non trame sommerse. eventualmente, sarebbe stato dovere di Gentoo richiamarlo e trovare un posto per lui. quello che sta accadendo, indipendentemente dai contenuti tecnici e delle colpe reciproche, sui quali non sto intervenendo, è fuori dai canoni minimi della correttezza e del buon senso.

non credo di essere un utente che fa casino, ma esprimo il mio sconcerto per tanta maretta mossa sotto a un progetto che potrebbe avere una fortuna enorme e si ritrova a fare i conti con difficoltà ambientali del tutto superflue.

----------

## Ic3M4n

@cloc3:

io invece non riesco ad essere ostile verso questa cosa. Secondo me lui nel momento in cui è tornato si è trovato in un ambiente ostile sotto molti punti di vista. E' vero che nel momento in cui uno entra deve entrare dal basso, ed è altrettanto vero che al momento del suo rientro molti sviluppatori hanno espresso molte perplessità su molti aspetti tipo: posizione assegnatagli, posizione che avrebbe dovuto/voluto ricoprire etc. etc. 

Per quanto riguarda il blog onestamente farei la stessa cosa. Dopotutto è una creazione sua, dal nulla si è creato un sistema di pacchettizzazione dei programmi alternativo a quanto c'era prima: portage è ispirato ai ports di bsd. Consiglierei a tutti la letta di making the distro che secondo me è veramente interessante.

----------

## HombreMagique

Cio' che mi mette perplessita' non sono tanto le parole in se' dette da Robbins, ma il come...

E volete che quando se n'e' andato si fosse dimenticato di essere presidente della Gentoo Fundation? Non credo...

 *Quote:*   

> a mio parere un leader non abbandona la nave mentre affonda, ma cerca di agire per essa dall'interno. 
> 
> 

 

E' la stessa cosa che penso anche io, poteva diminuire drasticamente l'apporto e trovarsi un lavoro retribuito, come la maggior parte dei dev di Gentoo... Per questo che in un "ritorno" non ci vedo solo la voglia di lavorare ancora per Gentoo, ma anche un tentativo di portare a casa qualche soldino in piu'. Tuttavia non e' nemmeno da biasimare, perche' non si puo' campare di aria fritta, per vivere bisogna guadagnare...

 *Quote:*   

> l'ultima volta se ne ï¿½ andato perchï¿½ aveva la necessitï¿½ di trovarsi un lavoro vero, invece di perdere tempo dietro a gentoo 
> 
> Se poi questo ï¿½ il ringraziamento per aver perso tempo per quanto gl'e' stato possibile, rimettendoci pure di tasca propria, Daniele caro, scappa! 

 

Per il lavoro fatto glie ne sono ampiamente grato e debitore, ma chi ti garantisce che nella sua attuale posizione non abbia imparato dalla "lezione" precedente e non abbia solo l'intenzione di voler riportare il divertimento in Gentoo, ma anche quella di mangiarci alle spalle? Come dice lui e' una creazione sua, e sembra quasi (dal tono delle sue parole) che possa farne quello che vuole...

Potete dire che sono pessimista, ed e' vero... Purtroppo l'unica cosa da fare e' stare a guardare cosa succedera'.

Spero vivamente di sbagliarmi.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ed ecco qui l'epilogo I can't do it

@HombreMagique: il tuo tempismo è spettacolare   :Laughing: 

----------

## skypjack

Oops: http://blog.funtoo.org/2007/07/so-can-i-have-gentoo-back.html

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Oops: http://blog.funtoo.org/2007/07/so-can-i-have-gentoo-back.html

 

si, tutta l'ultima pagina di questo thread riguarda questo post nel suo blog e i 3 successivi.

----------

## skypjack

Oops ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## !equilibrium

direi che è stato molto chiaro:

 *Quote:*   

> If people REALLY want me back as Chief Architect, I'm going to need a salary. And you are going to need to convince all the trustees that it's a good idea to reinstate me as Chief Architect. And then you're going to need to convince me and my wife that coming back to Gentoo is a better use of my time than focusing on my new Web consulting business or simply starting a "Funtoo" open source project. There may be a lot of potential for a new Gentoo or a Funtoo OS, but I think that there is comparatively more potential in Web-based platforms, which is where I'm focusing now. I don't really see Gentoo as a good launching point for next-gen software efforts.

 

il suo ritorno è subordinato alla questione "salario", convincere lui e la sua famiglia che il progetto Gentoo è una cosa buona e molto più redditizzia della sua nuova attività (quindi il suo è un NO categorico   :Laughing:  ). non ho capito però se parla sul serio quando dice che ha più senso creare una nuova Gentoo piuttosto che usare l'attuale come base per la creazione di futuri applicativi (o forse ho tradotto male io la frase?).

----------

## skypjack

Mah ... Il significato mi pare quello e anche a me sembra strano, o almeno da motivare (credo, spero, abbia le sue buone ragioni per dire una cosa del genere). Fatto sta che come sfoghi sono niente male, in questo periodo ... All'inizio, anche per impegni personali, avevo lasciato un po' correre la storia senza interessarmi troppo, ma ora che il quadro si fa un briciolo più chiaro (piano piano) non so se preoccuparmi o meno ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

io l'ho intesa come: piuttosto che tornare in un ambiente nel quale dover recuperare la fiducia dei devel e degli utenti preferirei creare una nuova distribuzione "Funtoo os" direttamente come chief architect. Direi che come cosa potrebbe anche essere vera. Nel senso che in tal caso i devel gentoo che nutrono ancora fiducia in lui credo che possano senza troppi problemi migrare verso una nuova avventura mentre quelli che hanno avuto dei dissidi con lui molto probabilmente non lo faranno. E' una via molto più semplice per poter scremare i "buoni" dai "cattivi" e trovarsi in un'ambiente meno ostile. Logicamente come poi aggiunge non vuole fare la stessa cosa che ha fatto con gentoo e ritrovarsi in un mucchio di debiti.

----------

## skypjack

I buoni dai cattivi ... Giusto, ma bisogna capire chi sono i buoni e chi sono i cattivi ... Davvero ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... io intendevo dal suo punto di vista. personalmente non so bene cosa preferire, anche se devo ammettere che drobbins troverà in me sempre un'ammiratore per quanto ha fatto in passato.

----------

## Scen

Sintesi del (recente) abbandono di Daniel Robbins da Gentoo (moolto divertente  :Laughing:   :Cool:  , per farsi 4 risate e sdramatizzare tutto quello che è successo  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## riverdragon

Non sono un amante dei fork e delle distribuzioni derivate. Pertanto questa funtoo cos'è? Nulla di utile, secondo me.

Qualche settimana fa ho installato gentoo sul mio server, e dal cd 2006.1, mica dal 2007.0! Ovviamente di base ho installato poco-nulla, e (visto anche che il computer in questione è un pentium3 e non un core2) in una giornata-giornata e mezza di compilazione era aggiornato come il mio laptop.

----------

## comio

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non sono un amante dei fork e delle distribuzioni derivate. Pertanto questa funtoo cos'è? Nulla di utile, secondo me.
> 
> Qualche settimana fa ho installato gentoo sul mio server, e dal cd 2006.1, mica dal 2007.0! Ovviamente di base ho installato poco-nulla, e (visto anche che il computer in questione è un pentium3 e non un core2) in una giornata-giornata e mezza di compilazione era aggiornato come il mio laptop.

 

Non mi pare che sia un fork... piuttosto è una pagina personale del sempre grande Robbins.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Scen

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non sono un amante dei fork e delle distribuzioni derivate. Pertanto questa funtoo cos'è? Nulla di utile, secondo me.

 

Penso sia un gioco di parole tra "Gentoo" e "fun" ("divertente").

Ah... sti hacker  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *comio wrote:*   

> Non mi pare che sia un fork... piuttosto è una pagina personale del sempre grande Robbins.

 Pagina? Credo che il discorso fosse incentrato sugli snapshot di gentoo che drobbins mette a disposizione sul suo sito, non sul sito stesso. Non sono propriamente un fork, ma credo che ogni "fornitura" di snapshot di una meta-distribuzione come gentoo sia etichettabile come "distribuzione derivata", no?

----------

## codadilupo

bah. Da quel che leggo, sono snapshot di gentoo, pari pari. Con la differenza che sono aggiornati settimanalmente: cosi' non devi ricompilarti mezzo mondo subito dopo aver installato il sistema base

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non sono propriamente un fork, ma credo che ogni "fornitura" di snapshot di una meta-distribuzione come gentoo sia etichettabile come "distribuzione derivata", no?

 

Allora dovrei averne 5 o 6 sul mio HD  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque, funtoo come url è attivo da un bel po', prima lo usava principalmente come blog. Non so come mai adesso metta fuori degli stage3 precompilati ma non ci vedo nulla di male, come peraltro non vedrei nulla di male se invece che essere stage3 "puliti" fossero customizzati a modo suo... come al solito, la scelta poi va all'utente finale.

----------

## riverdragon

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Non sono propriamente un fork, ma credo che ogni "fornitura" di snapshot di una meta-distribuzione come gentoo sia etichettabile come "distribuzione derivata", no? 
> 
> Allora dovrei averne 5 o 6 sul mio HD 

 Il termine "distribuzione" ha un significato esplicito diverso da "averne sul proprio disco"  :Wink: 

Comunque non dico che sia male, ma credo che non sia utile, a meno di casi molto particolari.

----------

## codadilupo

ma sono solo snapshot: non è che s'e' messo a riscrivere gli script di init o che altro: semplicemente, compila gl'ebuild di ogni stage, tenedosi aggiornato alle nuove versioni dei pacchetti: las comodità è che se decidi di installare oggi la 2007.0 che è uscita quasi un anno fa, se scarichi lo stage dal mirror, poi ti tocca ricompilare davvero tutto il mondo, mentre se scarichi quello di robbins, li avrai aggiornati alla settimana precedente

Coda

----------

## Scen

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Il termine "distribuzione" ha un significato esplicito diverso da "averne sul proprio disco"   Comunque non dico che sia male, ma credo che non sia utile, a meno di casi molto particolari.

 

Perdonami la mia malizia, ma dalle tue parole (anche nei messaggi precedenti) traspare un leggero astio nei confronti del padre di Gentoo, o sbaglio?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Io, per esempio, trovo utilissimi questi stage aggiornati, li avessi scoperti prima avrei risparmiato un bel pò di tempo nelle recenti installazioni di Gentoo che ho sperimentato  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tu perchè non le trovi utili? Perchè le hai compilate specificatamente drobbins o per altri motivi?  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Il termine "distribuzione" ha un significato esplicito diverso da "averne sul proprio disco"   Comunque non dico che sia male, ma credo che non sia utile, a meno di casi molto particolari. 
> 
> Perdonami la mia malizia, ma dalle tue parole (anche nei messaggi precedenti) traspare un leggero astio nei confronti del padre di Gentoo, o sbaglio?  

 Nonono, non mi permetterei mai, oltretutto non ne avrei motivo. Semplicemente ho interpretato l'azione di drobbins come un inizio di fork, e io non li amo proprio. Poi aggiungi che in questi giorni sono un po' fuso, guarda che ho scritto nel topic del baselayout2  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Confused: 

sempre senza parole.

----------

## ercoppa

Leggete questo e questo

P.s. guardate anche qui

----------

## Peach

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Leggete questo e questo
> 
> P.s. guardate anche qui

 

stamane c'era un articolo pure su /. a riguardo

http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/01/12/0152208&from=rss

voi che ne pensate? come vi sembra l'offerta?

----------

## comio

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *ercoppa wrote:*   Leggete questo e questo
> 
> P.s. guardate anche qui 
> 
> stamane c'era un articolo pure su /. a riguardo
> ...

 

spero che sto periodo si risolva... siamo troppo allo sbando.

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> voi che ne pensate?

 

questa idea di mettere a gentoo la testa in Mexico non sembra funzionare gran che.

il nostro, infatti, sembrerebbe animale più adatto a rintanarsi meglio alle Falkland.

se una Foundation proprio ci deve essere (ma, nel bene e nel male, le cose stanno andando pur sempre avanti da sole) è bene spostarla in un luogo accessibile e dare ad essa una funzione visibile e trasparente. L'offerta di drobbins contiene promesse che vanno in questa direzione, però i fiduciari li vuole scegliere lui.

qui nightmorph spiega bene la differenza tra la Fondazione e il Consiglio.

quale che sia il finale, secondo me è importante che sia salvata la democraticità del controllo e l'autonomia degli sviluppatori.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> voi che ne pensate? 
> 
> questa idea di mettere a gentoo la testa in Mexico non sembra funzionare gran che.

 

New Mexico != Mexico  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

A parte la precisazione, difficile pensare quando c'è da farsi un idea di una situazione in corso da tempo con svariate mail e post cui riferirsi (e attenzione a riferirsi alle sintesi perchè quelle spesso, anche se involontariamente, rispecchiano l'opinione del redattore)... certo a guardare il thread con il sondaggio gli utenti sono abbastanza propensi nell'accettare l'offerta (almeno, quelli che hanno risposto) e, sicuramente, quando drobbins dirigeva la baracca un po' di cose nella distribuzione funzionavano meglio di adesso.

Certo è che anche la miglior soluzione possibile al problema (chiara, trasparente, democratica e quant'altro) potrebbe comunque portare a delle rotture nei rapporti attuali tra le persone coinvolte nella distribuzione e a dei peggioramenti (di contro, se la soluzione è veramente ottimale, dopo l'assestamento dovrebbe esserci una crescita).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> spero che sto periodo si risolva... siamo troppo allo sbando.

 

*

----------

## 102376

ma in concreto, gentoo come distribuzione potrebbe sparire??

non  mi e' molto chiaro sta cosa, 

su ossblog 

http://www.ossblog.it/post/3651/un-salvagente-per-gentoo

dice che la Gentoo Foundation non esiste più.

che legame c'e tra la fondazione e la distro in se, potrebbe "morire" gentoo?

----------

## comio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   spero che sto periodo si risolva... siamo troppo allo sbando. 
> 
> *

 

la cosa preoccupante è un possibile fork che si prospetta... io per il quieto vivere accetterei l'opzione Robbins ed affronterei i seguenti problemi (in ordine sparso):

 Quality assurance (ultimamente molto scarsa) e branding dei pacchetti

 Regolarizzazione dei rilasci

 Revisione Portage (adesso è decisamente un accrocchio)

 Installazione guidata (che serve)

 Architetture di riferimento binarie (possibile che non si possano fare delle compilazioni generiche con un sistema di filtraggio delle CFLAGS/LDFLAGS)?

 Armonizzazione documentazione

luigi[/list]

----------

## morellik

Quoto Comio. Ho ancora il CD di Gentoo 1.0 (che tempi  :Cool:  ) e quando Daniel seguiva lo sviluppo Gentoo era

una delle distro piu' innovative tanto da riuscire ad avere un parco utenza non indifferente.

Da quando ha lasciato, la stabilita' e la concretezza della struttura Gentoo e' venuta pian piano a decrescere, con sempre 

piu' sviluppatori che se ne sono andati a causa del malcontento tra loro. Spero che un ritorno di Daniel renda piu' concreto  il

lavoro dei tanti developer.

----------

## flocchini

ora non sparatemi...   :Laughing: 

Pero' diavolo, ubuntu nei suoi limiti tecnici e' "politicamente" organizzata molto meglio di "noi"... Io appoggio robbins, ci vogliono delle linee guida, qno che decida e dia un'impronta a tutto altrimenti da democrazia si passa ad oclocrazia e non si combina piu' un tubo. Che a leggere in giro e' piu' o meno quello che sta succedendo.

E concordo con comio sui vari punti da affrontare, specialmente per quanto riguarda la questione dei binari

----------

## Scen

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Pero' diavolo, ubuntu nei suoi limiti tecnici e' "politicamente" organizzata molto meglio di "noi"... 

 

*BANG* !!!   :Wink: 

Beh, dietro ad Ubuntu c'è Canonical e Mr. Mark Shuttleworth, ovvero un cervello organizzativo non indifferente.

Purtroppo, a quanto vedo, in Gentoo ci sono tanti bravi sviluppatori, ma con competenze prevalentemente "tecniche". Sì, quello che manca è un'organizzazione "non tecnica"; inoltre, non essendoci uno o più "capi", è naturale che le cose vadano un pò allo sbando, IMHO (anarchia docet  :Confused:  ).

Personalmente anch'io sono favorevole ad un ritorno di drobbins: se poi le cose non migliorano vuol dire che questa soluzione non era quella giusta ma... chi non risica non rosica  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ercoppa

Da quanto ho capito fino ad ora la piega è:

- se robbins torna per occuparsi della fondazione e di alcuni aspetti legati ad essa è ben accolto

- se torna per occuparsi della fondazione e per dettare linee guida anche per gli aspetti tecnici della distro allora la proposta non può essere accettata

----------

## comio

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Da quanto ho capito fino ad ora la piega è:
> 
> - se robbins torna per occuparsi della fondazione e di alcuni aspetti legati ad essa è ben accolto
> 
> - se torna per occuparsi della fondazione e per dettare linee guida anche per gli aspetti tecnici della distro allora la proposta non può essere accettata

 

Robbins non credo che farebbe solo lo sposta-carta...

----------

## flocchini

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, dietro ad Ubuntu c'è Canonical e Mr. Mark Shuttleworth, ovvero un cervello organizzativo non indifferente.

 

appunto per questo anche io vorrei un "cervello organizzativo" almeno "degno ti tal nome" se non "non indifferente"  :Laughing: 

che poi robbins se torna non voglia occuparsi di scartoffie e basta mi sembra legittimo, ma a sto punto anche se e' vero che ogni seclta implica una rinuncia preferisco rinunciare a qsa ma avere una pavimento solido e non traballante... Che tra parentesi potrebbe permettere a gentoo di avere un ritorno di immagine non indifferente in ambito corporate: non so voi ma l'argomentazione piu' comune (e forse valida ahime) che mi viene contrapposta quando propongo gentoo al posto delle "solite" e' l'evanescenza di una struttura organizzativa solida alle spalle... Tra un po' cominceranno a proporre ubuntu...

----------

## xveilsidex

Ragazzi stavo leggendo questa notizia su OSSBLOG : 

Che Gentoo non navigasse in acque tranquille era una cosa risaputa ma sentir confermare da Daniel Robbins la crisi della leadership di Gentoo significa che c’è veramente qualcosa che non va. In un recente post sul suo blog personale, infatti, il fondatore della distribuzione ha reso pubblico il fatto che l’atto costitutivo della Gentoo Foundation è stato revocato da parecchie settimane e ciò significa, formalmente, che la Gentoo Foundation non esiste più.

Robbins offre però una soluzione al problema: il suo ritorno come presidente di Gentoo Foundation; il carismatico leader ha assicurato che conserverebbe l’aspetto no-profit della fondazione ma che rivedrebbe completamente molti aspetti dell’attuale gestione.

L’unica nota positiva in tutta questa questione è che non dovremo aspettare molto tempo prima di scoprire quale sarà il futuro della nota distribuzione: Robbins ha infatti lasciato solo sette giorni agli attuali membri della fondazione per prendere una decisione.

Ma è vero che è ridotta cosi male la mia gentoo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Onip

Link1, Link2.

Merge in arrivo, mi sa...

----------

## comio

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> Ragazzi stavo leggendo questa notizia su OSSBLOG : 
> 
> Che Gentoo non navigasse in acque tranquille era una cosa risaputa ma sentir confermare da Daniel Robbins la crisi della leadership di Gentoo significa che c’è veramente qualcosa che non va. In un recente post sul suo blog personale, infatti, il fondatore della distribuzione ha reso pubblico il fatto che l’atto costitutivo della Gentoo Foundation è stato revocato da parecchie settimane e ciò significa, formalmente, che la Gentoo Foundation non esiste più.
> 
> Robbins offre però una soluzione al problema: il suo ritorno come presidente di Gentoo Foundation; il carismatico leader ha assicurato che conserverebbe l’aspetto no-profit della fondazione ma che rivedrebbe completamente molti aspetti dell’attuale gestione.
> ...

 

Lasciamo stare gli allarmismi esagerati. Non è un periodo d'oro... 

Ne stiamo parlando qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-348969-start-150.html

Ricordo che debian ha visto periodi simili (ma aveva già una massa critica maggiore della nostra)...

ciao

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da xveilsidex, grazie per aver postato il link  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Io appoggio robbins, ci vogliono delle linee guida, 

 

effettivamente sarebbe sbagliato chiudere a robbins.

le alternative hanno avuto il proprio spazio e non hanno trovato risposte coerenti.

inoltre, la soluzione non è opinabile, perché i termini sono quelli del braccio di ferro e della resa dei conti.

adesso lui ha la responsabilità di vincere la mano che ha voluto giocare.

staremo a vedere se ha veramente i numeri per ottenere quella coesione tra gli sviluppatori che serve per cambiare passo.

e se avrà l'umiltà di trarre una qualche autocritica dalle propria vicende.

io credo che di errori ne abbia commessi anche lui, e che adesso debba assicurare alla comunità quella presenza costante e moderata che fino ad ora è tanto mancata.

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   Io appoggio robbins, ci vogliono delle linee guida,  
> 
> effettivamente sarebbe sbagliato chiudere a robbins.
> 
> le alternative hanno avuto il proprio spazio e non hanno trovato risposte coerenti.
> ...

 

quoto

inoltre se avete novità o aggiornamenti per favore postate  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> ...

 

Mi fa pensare a quello che è successo con la questione degli infortuni sul lavoro, poco dopo l'emanazione dell'ennesima legge per rilovere l'"emergenza", l'INAIL (ovvero l'ente che registra tutti gli infortuni, anche quelli dei lavoratori "in nero") ha tirato le somme degli eventi riscontrati nel 2007 e risulta un calo dal 13% al 21% rispetto all'anno precedente (ma questo non lo hanno mai riportato gli stessi giornali che gridavano al disastro).

Mi pare che si stia gonfiando ( diverse cose  :Twisted Evil:  ) come al solito.

----------

## morellik

Nella pagina principale di Gentoo.org ci sono novità.

----------

## topper_harley

Sondaggio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Sondaggio

 

E' chiuso gia' da ieri

----------

## skypjack

... direi che il parere della comunità è abbastanza chiaro ... se la democrazia non è un'utopia ... uno più uno ... mah, vedremo ...

----------

## Onip

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> ... direi che il parere della comunità è abbastanza chiaro ... se la democrazia non è un'utopia ... uno più uno ... mah, vedremo ...

 

E quanti di quelli sono voti affidabili? Quanti di quelli che hanno votato lo hanno fatto partendo da precise informazioni e non lasciandosi trasportare dall'emozione?

Io, che ho le idee molto poco chiare, ad esempio, mi sono astenuto dal votare.

E poi, andiamo, 680 persone non è la comunità...

----------

## lavish

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> ... direi che il parere della comunità è abbastanza chiaro ... se la democrazia non è un'utopia ... uno più uno ... mah, vedremo ...

 

Infatti questa non e' una democrazia, ma una meritocrazia, in caso.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *skypjack wrote:*    

 e meno male che l'avevo detto poco più sopra, non ti pare?  :Laughing: 

----------

## skypjack

Chiedo venia e chino il capo. Perdono.

(La crocifissione in sala mensa no, dai, no!)

----------

## GiangiMac

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Chiedo venia e chino il capo. Perdono.
> 
> (La crocifissione in sala mensa no, dai, no!)

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dece

Ancora aggiornamenti:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080118-foundation-status.xml

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-nfp/msg_01347.xml

e anche se

 *Quote:*   

> What about drobbins' proposal?
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> I'd like to push off until Monday any actual decision, so that the above
> ...

 

mi sembra di leggere tra le righe che l'intenzione sia di risolvere la questione senza intervento di robbins

----------

## Ic3M4n

i sondaggi  si sprecano... però questo è più combattuto.

e drobbins ha scritto un nuovo post sul suo blog che più o meno credo che chiuda la faccenda.

----------

## Dece

è curioso notare come dopo il post di daniel robbins dell'11 gennaio, si siano dati un gran da fare aggiornando (a mio avviso frettolosamente) la newsletter, le news, lo stato della foundation....  mi fa un po ridere la cosa... mah  :Rolling Eyes: 

ne approfitto per correggere il link del post di robbins  :Wink: 

http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/01/response.html

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mah, ho l'idea che presto o tardi gentoo finirà ai maiali... Non so perché ma le storie politiche della gentoo foundation mi ricordano troppi eventi di politica italiana, quelli dove ci sono un sacco di scandali ma nessuno si dimette e la palla rimbalza.

Se Robbins fa un fork lo approvo e lo seguo, poi del resto chi se ne frega sostanzialmente, è solo una distribuzione, tuttavia la vicenda è esplicativa del modo di pensare di alcuni tipi di comunità.

----------

## HoX

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se Robbins fa un fork lo approvo e lo seguo

 

Penso che non saresti il solo

----------

## Scen

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Se Robbins fa un fork lo approvo e lo seguo 
> 
> Penso che non saresti il solo

 

Piccola provocazione: ipotizzando che drobbins faccia il fork, poi come intenderà gestire l'universo di pacchetti disponibili? Si appoggerà comunque al Portage tree, come già fa Sabayon Linux?

Non è che ci ritroviamo tra le mani, appunto una "Sabayon Linux 2"?

Ma alla fine il problema dove sta, per gli utenti?

Non hanno il cd d'installazione? Non hanno pacchetti a disposizione? O cos'altro? La mia non è polemica, voglio solo capire, lato "utente" cosa c'è che non va. Io, purtroppo, mi ritengo di parte (o almeno, non rilevo tutti sti problemi).

----------

## lucapost

 *Dece wrote:*   

> è curioso notare come dopo il post di daniel robbins dell'11 gennaio, si siano dati un gran da fare aggiornando (a mio avviso frettolosamente) la newsletter, le news, lo stato della foundation....  mi fa un po ridere la cosa... mah 
> 
> 

 

pienamente d'accordo.

----------

## riverdragon

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ma alla fine il problema dove sta, per gli utenti?

 Beh, io non lo so. A parte i punti espressi da comio non riesco ad inquadrare il problema. Forse, e sto tirando ad indovinare, si pone un problema di affidabilità "percepita" che non va bene in quegli ambienti (specificamente lavorativi) dove questa è indispensabile?

----------

## djinnZ

mi pare che c'entri l'unica cosa certa a parte la morte: le tasse.

Scherzi a parte credo che le donazioni (eventuali) e tutti gli adempimenti (a chi è intestao il dominio etc.) debbano passare per una persona giuridica.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Non hanno il cd d'installazione? Non hanno pacchetti a disposizione? O cos'altro? La mia non è polemica, voglio solo capire, lato "utente" cosa c'è che non va. Io, purtroppo, mi ritengo di parte (o almeno, non rilevo tutti sti problemi).

 Le critiche le ha già fatte Robbins, non mi sembra il caso di fare una copia del suo blog. Non sono addentro alle dinamiche di gentoo, quindi parlo solo per sentito dire e per "impressioni".

Mi "pare", e sottolineo che questa è una mia impressione, che ultimamente gentoo stia rallentando. Ci sono pacchetti che attendono sempre di più per entrare in portage, altri che rimangono unstable per un tempo maggiore di quanto accadeva prima.

Le novità mancano. Portage sta inevitabilmente invecchiando, negli anni sono state fatte notare molte manchevolezze ma i tempi di risposta sono terribilmente lenti. Ora abbiamo equery che funziona decentemente, tuttavia mi ricordo che per ANNI è stato impossibile ricavare le reverse-dependencies di un programma senza appoggiarsi a tool esterni, disponibili, e mai integrati in portage!

Anche paludis sarebbe potuto essere una novità interessante, risolvendo molti dei problemi di gentoo (introducendone forse altri ma questo è un altro discorso), tuttavia languisce, o almeno questa è la percezione dell'utente medio.

Pare che gentoo stia ristagnando, come se si fosse vicini alla versione definitiva di un programma e ci si limitasse a effettuare piccoli bugfix.

Intendiamoci, non penso che gentoo diverrà terribile senza innovazioni, solo rimarrà uguale a se stessa e verrà surclassata, tutto qui. In un mondo competitivo, come è la rete, rimanere statici equivale a morire, quindi "prima o poi" accadrà che gli utenti migreranno verso distribuzioni che nel frattempo si sono rivelate migliori.

Non penso che gentoo debba essere "salvata", forse Robbins usa questa parola perché la vede un po' come una sua creatura, semmai penso che non vadano tarpate le idee originali e se Robbins ha qualcosa di interessante da proporre e la comunità gentoo non lo ascolta che faccia pure una nuova distribuzione. La prima gli è venuta molto bene quindi spero che la prossima sia migliore.

Quello che mi fa pensare male della politica di gentoo è anche come è stata gestita questa cosa... Suvvia indipendentemente da cosa significhi la gentoo-foundation i problemi recenti sono oltremodo imbarazzanti. Significa che non gliene frega una beneamata e, per esperienza personale, ci vuole poco perché il menefreghismo dilaghi verso settori più importanti della distribuzione. Se ci fosse stata una risposta decisa sarei stato portato a pensare che ci fosse una volontà di riscatto, invece vedo che la risposta è stata un "no, si, beh forse vediamo"... ho detto tutto.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> *

 

Il fatto che non sappiano nemmeno dare una risposta tipo si/no (e' quello che robbins chiedeva), mi fa pensare che gentoo sia in mano a gente che non sa bene dove dirigersi, che non sa cosa fare e, sopratutto, non sa come gestire questo progetto.

----------

## Scen

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   * 
> 
> Il fatto che non sappiano nemmeno dare una risposta tipo si/no (e' quello che robbins chiedeva), mi fa pensare che gentoo sia in mano a gente che non sa bene dove dirigersi, che non sa cosa fare e, sopratutto, non sa come gestire questo progetto.

 

Sì, ha chiesto "rispondetemi si o no", però ha anche aggiunto "vi dò una settimana di tempo" (o giù di lì).

 *Daniel Robbins wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If the trustees want to pursue this transition plan, they need to let me know within the next 7 days - by Friday, January 18th, 2008 at the latest.
> 
> 

 

I devel Gentoo hanno risposto (parafrasando): "Siccome la questione è importantissima, non vogliamo prendere decisioni affrettate, per cui ci vogliamo prendere il tempo necessario".

----------

## Ic3M4n

@Scen: hai ragione, il problema tra il si ed il no è che nel frattempo quello che è stato fatto alcuni piccoli passi verso una "risoluzione" autonoma sono stati fatti. La GWN non è possibile farla? bene, facciamo la GMN. La homepage non è aggiornata da secoli? in mezza giornata ci sono stati 3 aggiornamenti. Queste cose fanno pensare ad un NO! verso drobbins e quindi ad un vogliamo sbrigarcela da soli. Questa cosa è stata anche scritta nel post di drobbins che ho riportato ieri. Quindi ecco paventare le varie ipotesi che stanno rimbalzando nel forum internazionale. 

Personalmente credo che il problema principale sia il fatto che la parte "importante" della distribuzione, quindi tutte quelle persone che stanno sopra gli utenti siano in qualche modo un pianeta a parte rispetto ai singoli utenti, e quindi risulta difficile per il singolo utente riuscire a fare chiarezza su quanto sta avvenendo e si stanno paventando anche le ipotesi più assurde.

----------

## flocchini

 *Scen wrote:*   

> La mia non è polemica, voglio solo capire, lato "utente" cosa c'è che non va. Io, purtroppo, mi ritengo di parte (o almeno, non rilevo tutti sti problemi).

 

Io onestamente resto su questa linea pur "non essendoci dentro" ovviamente. Portage non e' adeguato? C'e' paludis, chi vuole fare i ltradizionalista x gusto/esigenza/fattisuoi resta a portage molto serenamente. E a mio avviso l'obsolescenza di portage e' l'unico vero problema di gentoo. Poi ok, si potrebbe anche avere una verifica piu' sistematica degli ebuil piuttosto che un testing piu' rapido per rendere stabili i pacchetti ma francmaente non mi sembrano cose insormontabili tali da dire "gentoo e' in crisi"

----------

## cloc3

personalmente, sto dalla parte di chi ha fretta.

Robbins eccede nel forzare la mano per una decisione unilaterale dei fiduciari della fondazione, perché è assolutamente importante garantire l'adesione degli sviluppatori alle scelte finali, ma il problema, prima che di partecipazione, è di esponsabilità.

la pretesa di un voto spettacolare, in stile campagna biennale per le primarie all'americana è ridicolo.

i programmatori più importanti, si conosco benissimo e ciascuno di essi è (e deve essere) perfettamente consapevole della propria autorevolezza all'interno della comunità gentoo. ognuno, inoltre, conosce perfettamente le carenze tecniche e organizzative che stanno degradando una distribuzione potenzialmente straordinaria. non c'è tempo da perdere, si guardino in faccia e decidano il da farsi.

----------

## lordalbert

forse a gentoo manca una mente organizzativa... ho appena guardato nelle statistiche mensili, e nell'ultimo periodo sono molti di più i bug risolti rispetto a quelli aperti. E' un buon segno, secondo me, di sviluppatori attivi, che fanno bene il proprio lavoro. Quello che manca, quindi, è qualcuno che pensi ad introdurre novità (es una restaurata a portage), e a nuove idee.. Per la qualità tecnica non mi posso lamentare... la trovo ottima!

Chissà, forse il ritorno di Robbins potrebbe portare novità...

----------

## flocchini

questo e' un altro discorso e sono d'accordo, manca lo shuttleworth della situazione (per fare un esempio, non uccidetemi  :Laughing: ) pero' dire che gentoo e' in agonia per questo e' un po' esagerato imho

----------

## comio

magari interessa:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080122-releng.xml

irc openmeeting gentoo,

ciao

----------

## lordalbert

 *comio wrote:*   

> magari interessa:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080122-releng.xml
> 
> irc openmeeting gentoo,
> ...

 

ottima iniziativa secondo me!  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Basta sia solo l'inizio e non una cosa una-tantum... comunque speriamo, è gratis   :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

ma che ore sono le 2000 UTC? :S

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Che io sappia le 21.00 in italia.

Da wikipedia si legge che in inverno l'orario italiano corrisponde a UTC +1Last edited by MeMyselfAndI on Wed Jan 23, 2008 5:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## riverdragon

Dovrebbero essere le 20 di greenwich, quindi le nostre 21.

----------

## djinnZ

adesso UTC=GMT?

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> adesso UTC=GMT?

 

esatto:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempo_coordinato_universale

----------

## Ic3M4n

come ha detto vapier nel canale ieri sera: it's easy! date -u

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non sono addentro alle dinamiche di gentoo, quindi parlo solo per sentito dire e per "impressioni".
> 
> Mi "pare", e sottolineo che questa è una mia impressione, che ultimamente gentoo stia rallentando. Ci sono pacchetti che attendono sempre di più per entrare in portage, altri che rimangono unstable per un tempo maggiore di quanto accadeva prima.

 

se un pacchetto resta soft/hard masked c'è *sempre* un motivo più che plausibile, il resto sono solo speculazioni sull'argomento che lasciano il tempo che trovano.

il fatto che vengano scovati bug o problemi che impediscono ad un pacchetto di uscire dallo stato di soft/hard mask è solo sintomo che gli AT stanno facendo un ottimo lavoro di testing e regression (cosa che le altre distro non fanno, ma si limitano a fare test preliminari e poi sbattono tutto in stable, se poi ci sono problemi vengono rilasciati i fix a scadenza periodica), cosa che negli anni passati non avveniva. da notare che queste 'politiche' sono state fortemente volute dall'utente medio un bel po di tempo fa perchè si lamentava della scarsa stabilità del ramo stabile e che quindi era meglio *dedicare più tempo alla qualità degli ebuild piuttosto che alla velocità di rilascio*... ora, a distanza di qualche anno, gli stessi utenti si stanno lagnando della lentezza. il fatto si commenta da solo.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Le novità mancano. Portage sta inevitabilmente invecchiando, negli anni sono state fatte notare molte manchevolezze ma i tempi di risposta sono terribilmente lenti.
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> tuttavia languisce, o almeno questa è la percezione dell'utente medio.

 

l'utente medio ignora *sempre* due aspetti:

- i devel gentoo non sono pagati ne direttamente ne indirettamente per il lavoro che svolgono, quindi quello che fanno lo fanno nel tempo libero a propria discrezione; lagnarsi perchè i devel gentoo sono lenti (slackers) è solo segno di estremo infantilismo di chi si lagna.

- il Gentoo Council si riunisce ogni mese per le decisioni tecniche e le novità riguardanti gentoo (quanti di voi l'hanno mai seguito?).

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> In un mondo competitivo, come è la rete, rimanere statici equivale a morire, quindi "prima o poi" accadrà che gli utenti migreranno verso distribuzioni che nel frattempo si sono rivelate migliori.

 

esattamente quali sarebbero queste 'innovazioni' richieste dagli utenti che invece esistono già nelle altre distro?

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> forse a gentoo manca una mente organizzativa... ho appena guardato nelle statistiche mensili, e nell'ultimo periodo sono molti di più i bug risolti rispetto a quelli aperti. E' un buon segno, secondo me, di sviluppatori attivi, che fanno bene il proprio lavoro. Quello che manca, quindi, è qualcuno che pensi ad introdurre novità (es una restaurata a portage), e a nuove idee.. Per la qualità tecnica non mi posso lamentare... la trovo ottima!
> 
> Chissà, forse il ritorno di Robbins potrebbe portare novità...

 

e 2, quali sono esattamente queste 'innovazioni' che tanto bramate?

tu hai citato 'portage' e presumo ti riferisca al pacchetto software, in tal caso mi lasca perplesso la tua affermazione, in quanto sys-apps/portage è indubbiamente l'aspetto più sviluppato della distro. esce una nuova versione di portage ogni settimana, negli ultimi 2 mesi sono state aggiunte nuove funzionalità (giusto per citarne una la sintassi: atom:X.Y ) come richiesto dal PMS.

la mente organizzativa c'è ed esiste da parecchi anni: Gentoo Council.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Basta sia solo l'inizio e non una cosa una-tantum...

 

ecco lo sapevo, Releng ha sempre rilasciato pubblicamente il resoconto delle decisioni prese (erano riportati nelle GWN), quindi non fate troppo i *sorpresi* nel leggere una nuova notizia del Releng.   :Laughing:  Inoltre Releng non è 'la mente organizzativa' della distro, ma ha ben determinati ruoli/compiti che all'utente medio poco o nulla dovrebbero fregare, motivo per cui le riunioni del team non sono *mai* state aperte al pubblico, mentre lo si è fatto questa volta (IMHO e credo sarà l'unica) solo per 'sentire il parere dell'utente medio', ma la cosa di per se non ha apportato nessun beneficio (come si auspicava fin dall'inizio) perchè il contributo dell'utente finale è stato nullo.

IMHO il problema principale di Gentoo è proprio questo: l'utente finale si lagna di tutto e di più, ma poi quando gli vengono creati strumenti per dare feedback in modo diretto al team gentoo, sti benedetti 'feedback' non arrivano   :Evil or Very Mad:   e come se non bastasse continua a lagnarsi che non ci sono strumenti.

esempio: molti utenti finali si lagnano del fatto che non ci sia trasparenza da parte del team di sviluppo, che tutto quello che viene realizzato dai vari devels avviene in 'gran segreto' e che non esiste nessun modo per l'utente finale di contattare i vari herd/teams e sottoporre feature requests o altro.

quanti di voi seguono le vari ML (in modo particolare quella dei devels)?

rispota: quasi nessuno;

quanti di voi seguono le home page dei vari herds/teams/progetti al fine di apprendere le varie evoluzioni degli stessi?

risposta: quasi nessuno;

quanti di voi si scomodano per andare nei vari canali IRC a chiedere aiuto/supporto direttamente all'herd/team?

risposta: *nessuno* o raramente;

quanti di voi seguono il planet dei devels?

risposta: quasi nessuno, perchè appena esce la segnalazione di una novità o la soluzione ad un problema della distro, puntualmente sul forum arrivano le orde di persone che chiedono aiuto perchè non sanno dei cambiamenti effettuati e/o dell'esistenza di un problema;

quanti di voi seguono l'universe dei devels?

risposta: quasi nessuno;

quanti di voi hanno mai contattato il Gentoo User Relations per sottoporre le proprie idee e/o feature request (è sempre aperto, 24h su 24h, 7 giorni su 7)?

risposta: quasi nessuno (ma il progetto è lì attivo da ormai un paio di anni);

quanti di voi si sono mai scomodati per sottoporre le proprie segnalazioni e feedback durante uno qualsiasi dei vari Gentoo BugDay (avviene ogni mese)?

risposta: nessuno;

quanti di voi hanno mai seguito anche una sola sessione del Gentoo Coucil (avviene ogni mese) ?

risposta: quasi nessuno;

quanti di voi si sono mai scomodati per proporre anche un solo GLEP per migliorare la distro?

risposta: *nessuno*;

nota: sono sicuro che molti di coloro che si sono lamentati in questo thread hanno sentito parlare per la prima volta di alcuni degli strumenti che ho appena citato, già questo la dice lunga sulle lamentele degli utenti, inoltre... non ha molto senso *lamentarsi* sul forum per farsi sentire dagli sviluppatori, già questo denota che chi si lamenta non ha ben capito il ruolo dei vari strumenti messi a disposizione della community.

IMHO per me è evidente (e traspare palesemente da molti commenti di questo thread) che l'utente finale gentoo è cambiato con gli anni, da utente 'smanettone e capace'  si è trasformato in 'utente pigro, incapace ma soprattutto ignorante':

- l'utente si lagna della mancanza di innovazioni solo perchè non è a conoscenza dei vari cambiamenti per sua pigrizia, non per la reale mancanza di canali di comunicazione tra devel e utente;

- l'utente si lagna della mancanza di strumenti per comunicare con gli sviluppatori, ma in realtà ce ne sono a iosa ed è l'utente finale che non le usa per pura pigrizia;

- l'utente si lagna del fatto che non c'è innovazione, ma senza dire cosa vorrebbe esattamente e allo stesso tempo pretende che i vari sviluppatori *intuiscano* ugualmente le sue richieste;

- l'utente si lagna del fatto che il tree di portage viene aggiornato più lentamente rispetto a prima, ma in realtà è l'esatto contrario, ciò che è cambiato rispetto al passato sono le tempistiche di rilascio di un pacchetto nel ramo stabile e le politiche di QA, tutte cose che generalmente l'utente medio non prende *mai* in considerazione;

L'utente medio di gentoo pretende una distro a-la-'mbuto, la pappa pronta per ogni cosa e un sacco di strumenti click&point? bene, quell'utente non fa per Gentoo, punto. meglio perderlo che trovarlo, che si muova verso altri lidi, ne guadagna sicuramente la Gentoo Community.

Vi lascio con una riflessione: ma se D. Robbins NON avesse mai sollevato la questione in oggetto tramite il suo blog, ora staremmo qua a discuterne? risposta: no, la gente si lagnerebbe solo dei pacchetti in portage che non funzionano a dovere, così come era 1 anno e orso fa, prima che D. Robbins iniziasse la diatriba sulla mala-gestione di Gentoo. detto questo, detto tutto...

morale: più fatti meno pugnette (da parte di tutti!).

nota: che sia chiaro, non sto assolutamente dicendo che il mondo Gentoo è perfetto e non ci siano problemi, ce ne sono ovviamente, ma non quelli citati di recente dalla community. i problemi realti di Gentoo sono ben altri e di altra natura! inoltre l'allarmismo "Gentoo sta morendo e va a rilento" è totalmente infondato e chi ne fa un argomento da FUD, ignora ciò che accade realmente dietro le quinte della distro (se ignori che ne parli a fare? IMHO); e credetemi, il lavoro dei devels è sempre costante, ma raramente viene apprezzato dagli utenti medi.

----------

## Scen

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> *

 

+1 su tutta la linea

Grande equi  :Cool: 

----------

## Dece

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> Vi lascio con una riflessione: ma se D. Robbins NON avesse mai sollevato la questione in oggetto tramite il suo blog, ora staremmo qua a discuterne? risposta: no, la gente si lagnerebbe solo dei pacchetti in portage che non funzionano a dovere, così come era 1 anno e orso fa, prima che D. Robbins iniziasse la diatriba sulla mala-gestione di Gentoo. detto questo, detto tutto...
> 
> morale: più fatti meno pugnette (da parte di tutti!).
> 
> nota: che sia chiaro, non sto assolutamente dicendo che il mondo Gentoo è perfetto e non ci siano problemi, ce ne sono ovviamente, ma non quelli citati di recente dalla community. i problemi realti di Gentoo sono ben altri e di altra natura! inoltre l'allarmismo "Gentoo sta morendo e va a rilento" è totalmente infondato e chi ne fa un argomento da FUD, ignora ciò che accade realmente dietro le quinte della distro (se ignori che ne parli a fare? IMHO); e credetemi, il lavoro dei devels è sempre costante, ma raramente viene apprezzato dagli utenti medi.

 

Ok partiamo dai fatti: 

- 2007.1 cancellata

- GWN non aggiornata per mesi

Per me utente medio pigro e ignorante, la gwn era uno strumento molto utile per avere una visione veloce e riassuntiva (anche superficiale, perchè no) dello stato di gentoo: uso gentoo dalla 2004.1 se non ricordo male, e quindi se dico che nel 2007 ho percepito un rallentamento, non mi sembra di dire una fesseria: dietro le quinte magari non è cosi e ne sarei felice, ma i fatti sopra citati fanno percepire il contrario.

Prima di giudicare mi sono messo nei panni dei devel: mi sono detto che comunque è gente che si sbatte al contrario di me, gente che ha molte più conoscenze di me e quindi non mi sono mai lagnato di quello che ho sempre usato.

A questo punto ribalto la domanda: senza l'intervento (provocatorio) di robbins, ci sarebbe stata tutta questa frenesia per cercare di rimettere in sesto le cose (GMN, foundation, "roadmap" per il 2008), oppure si sarebbe continuato come l'anno scorso?

Gli utenti pigri e ignoranti come me si limitano ad interagire tramite il forum: se diciamo che c'è uno stagnamento stiamo fornendo un feedback su una impressione che stiamo avendo: il FUD può ingannare il lettore occasionale di distrowatch, ma un non utente di vecchia data, anche se pigro e ignorante.

Il tono non vuole essere polemico, semplicemente vi sto dicendo "come mi sento"  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *Dece wrote:*   

> - GWN non aggiornata per mesi
> 
> A questo punto ribalto la domanda: senza l'intervento (provocatorio) di robbins, ci sarebbe stata tutta questa frenesia per cercare di rimettere in sesto le cose (GMN, foundation, "roadmap" per il 2008), oppure si sarebbe continuato come l'anno scorso?
> 
> 

 

Puntualizzo: la GWN non c'entra nulla con la "strigliata" di drobbins:

lu_zero ha un aggiornamento sullo stato dei vari progetti Gentoo (7 Gennaio 2008)

wolf31o2 ha risposto che la GWN è in stasi, nè lui nè altri hanno purtroppo tempo di mantenerla (9 Gennaio 2007)

si fa avanti anant, e propone di passare da una GWN ad una GMN (e la proposta verrà accettata) (10 Gennaio 2007)

Daniel Robbins solleva il problema della "morte" della Gentoo Foundation nel suo blog (11 Gennaio 2007)

----------

## djinnZ

@peach: ho capito che qui le battute non si possono proprio fare, ditelo che ce l'avete con me una buona volta.  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> [omissis] il fatto si commenta da solo.

  *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> morale: più fatti meno pugnette

 standing ovation

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> quanti di voi hanno mai contattato il Gentoo User Relations per sottoporre le proprie idee e/o feature request (è sempre aperto, 24h su 24h, 7 giorni su 7)?

 io e non mi hanno nemmeno risposto. *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> quanti di voi si sono mai scomodati per proporre?

 come sopra, ma ammetto di essere prevenuto, non sto certo a sostenere le mie tesi, e non andrò mai più su irc, neanche sotto minaccia armata (non c'entra gentoo ma mi è venuta un'autentica allergia alle chat) *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> pigro

 me ne sono sempre vantato della mia pigrizia (non c'entra niente, è gratuita ma non ho resistito)  :Mr. Green: 

e ripeto quanto detto sopra a proposito degli allarmismi e di come manipolare le situazioni. A parte certi "alti sacerdoti" (il termine non è una banale concessione alla mia avversione per le religioni) e le loro sparate (ho visto gente assumere un'aria estatica di fronte a Stallman che si metteva in testa un pezzo di HD),

devo contraddirti, questo non è FUD, ma è una intenzionale manipolazione dei fatti (mi riferisco a distrowatch in particolare).

L'utente medio, non c'entra quanto sia competente, non ha il tempo di andarsi a leggere tutte queste belle cose e quando legge che i devel si stanno mazziando e che la struttura potrebbe scomparire inizia a guardarsi intorno perchè non può rischiare di trovarsi "a piedi".

Semmai discutiamo della lentezza e dell'indecisione dei moderatori nel mettere il lock ai thread sull'argomento ed eliminare un sondaggio che secondo me non aveva senso, questo mi ha deluso e tanto.

Anche se portage mi spinge a battere il mio record di bestemmie e paludis non mi convince, anche se gradirei che ci fosse un poco più di integrazione tra i pacchetti e fosse più facile aggiungere proprie configurazioni in modo sistematico, anche se preferire poter compilare tutto in cross bulding etc. Questo non c'entra nulla con questo thread e lo stato di salute di gentoo però.

Tolto questo i devel una gigantesca figura di cacca per me la hanno fatta, ma è un male comune in ambito open source non saper gestire l'immagine e la comunicazione. A cominciare dal fatto che una letterina a mezzo avvocato a distorowatch&C sarebbe una buona idea.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> se un pacchetto resta soft/hard masked c'è *sempre* un motivo più che plausibile, il resto sono solo speculazioni sull'argomento che lasciano il tempo che trovano.

 Avevo infatti premesso che si trattava di una opinione soggettiva... In ogni caso mi è capitato di frequente, su bugzilla, di aspettare mesi prima che qualcuno si decidesse a prendere nota dei nuovi ebuild postati (anche da me), oppure che attendesse epoche prima di vedere una risposta in una stable-request. Ripeto che si tratta di opinioni soggettive perché non ho dati alla mano.

Capisco che la permanenza dello stato di masked non è sintomo di lentezza amministrativa, tuttavia la lentezza di alcune risposte su bugzilla temo di si. Parlo solo per la mia esperienza personale ovviamente, penso ci siano aree di interesse dove le risposte arrivano molto velocemente.

 *Quote:*   

> ora, a distanza di qualche anno, gli stessi utenti si stanno lagnando della lentezza. il fatto si commenta da solo.

 No, mi lamento solo della lentezza delle risposte da bugzilla su alcuni pacchetti che mi è capitato di tenere d'occhio.

 *Quote:*   

> l'utente medio ignora *sempre* due aspetti:

 Si ok, ma che c'entra? Mica ho detto che i devel devono lavorare con la frusta. I devel potrebbero anche decidere domani di smettere di lavorare e chiudere del tutto la distribuzione... pazienza, ce ne sono tante...

Secondo me, e ripeto che è la mia sacrosanta opinione personale, la leadership di gentoo (in cui ti includo temporaneamente per la durata di questo discorso per affinanza di visioni) ignora la distinzione fondamentale tra utente e developer.

Si parte dal presupposto che tutti gli utenti siano developer, il che non è solo sbagliato, è proprio illogico. Se gentoo deve essere una distribuzione dal developer per il developer allora tutto ok, che accidenti rompono le balle questi utenti del ca**o che non scrivono una riga di codice e pretendono di sfruttare il nostro lavoro... che stiano zitti e rompano poco i co***oni.

Un discorso del genere mi troverebbe assolutamente daccordo, l'utente non è il targhet di gentoo.

Se però si pretende di fare una distribuzione dal developer per l'utente (come tutte le maggiori distribuzioni) allora non si può fare un discorso del genere. Se si vuole lavorare per l'utente bisogna ascoltare le sue necessità, le sue critiche, prima ancora dei suoi complimenti.

L'utente non scrive codice, l'utente non segue le mailing list, l'utente non partecipa nemmeno al forum! O comunque non è tenuto a farlo... L'utente accede al sito di gentoo dalla homepage, legge la newsletter e vede gli aggiornamenti. L'utente sperimenta la distribuzione utilizzandola, non partecipando al processo decisionale o di programmazione. L'utente, se la distribuzione non gli garba, cambia distribuzione e si affida ad una che trovi più di suo gusto.

Sarò ancora più cattivo... all'utente non gliene frega una mazza di gentoo come "nome", e non per cattiveria, ma per sostanziale disinteresse. L'utente non sceglie la distribuzione per "amore", ma solo per ragioni puramente tecniche.

Se una distribuzione vuole porsi come obiettivo quello di essere una delle maggiori distribuzioni linux, allora non può ignorare questo fatto. Non può essere composta da una comunità di developers autoreferenziali che ignorano la realtà del mondo che gli circonda. Una persona che utilizza gentoo per lavoro non ha ne' il tempo, ne' la voglia di partecipare alla scrittura del codice e guadagnare in questo modo ai vostri occhi il diritto di fare critiche. Le sue critiche devono essere naturalmente accettate come il parere di una persona che usa la distribuzione, e come tale può partecipare alla comunità solo in questo modo (criticare qualcosa per migliorarla è sempre meglio che buttarla nel cesso no?). Questo tipo di rapporto fa crescere le distribuzioni maggiori e viene trattato come fate voi solo da distribuzioni di nicchia, che non hanno ne' l'interesse, ne' le capacità per fare fronte ad una comunità di utenti.

Questa è oggi gentoo, una distribuzione minore, di nicchia, con le modeste pretese di essere utile solo a poche persone che hanno il tempo di fare da developer. Questa cosa è stata capita bene da Robbins ed evidenzianta dalle sue critiche (lui può criticare?). Io non è che non ci dorma, però mi dispiace che una comuntità che mi ha dato tanto vada persa solo perché ha deciso di auto-castrarsi.

 *Quote:*   

> esattamente quali sarebbero queste 'innovazioni' richieste dagli utenti che invece esistono già nelle altre distro?

 Nel forum di Robbins c'è un buon sunto di tutto, inutile che stia a ridire quello che è stato detto alla morte. Non è una questione solo di innovazioni, la mia posizione l'ho già spiegata sopra.

Per adesso, da utente, mi basterebbe essere confortato da releases puntuali, da una GWN che mi dica quello che succede visto che non posso certo andare a spulciarmi migliaia di mailing list, da un'attenzione agli utenti e alle loro esigenze di utilizzo....

Esser user-friendly non significa fare una gui per tutto, significa rendere la distribuzione a misura di utente invece che a misura di developer. L'utente fa emerge --sync && emerge -vDNu world, tutto qui. Ci sono voluti anni per avere equery funzionante (quando xchris fece unclepine un un mesetto o due mi pare)... Forse un giorno avremo anche un albero di portage che non pesa 300 mega e impiega una vita a sincronizzarsi, una maggiore chiarezza riguardo alle use e al loro effetto sui pacchetti (quello che esce da euse lo trovi sufficiente?). Si può essere amichevoli verso l'utente anche se il proprio targhet è l'utente del terminale, e tale utente, anche se smaliziato rimane sempre un utente e non diventa un developer ipso facto.

 *Quote:*   

> ecco lo sapevo....

 Guarda che anche a me suona strano, solo mi pare curioso come gentoo per queste cose vada a scossoni e in modo disordinato, arriva lo scandalo ed ecco che tutti si ricordano che c'è da fare una release, che c'è la GWN (ora GMN)... Lo so che l'utente medio non centra nulla con Releng, infatti mi è parsa una misura come dire "volete qualcosa, eccovi qualcosa", peccato che era un "qualcosa" a caso. Vabbé se si deve iniziare a casaccio che si inizi pure, l'importante è muoversi per arrivare da qualche parte.

 *Quote:*   

> l'utente finale si lagna di tutto e di più

 Secondo me tutto ruota intorno alla fondamentale incomprensione che si è creata tra i due mondi dei developer e degli utenti. Non penso che l'utente di gentoo sia più cattivo ora che in passato, ne consegue logicamente che se si lagna ora, invece che in passato, ci deve essere una ragione. Bollare tutto come "utenti lagnosi" è, scusa il termine, una immensa stron**ta, te ne rendi conto vero? Se il problema di gentoo è quello che attira solo gli utenti lagnosi, allora ci deve essere un problema di design all'origine... come mai gentoo risulta interessante solo per gli utenti lagnosi?

Io apprezzo il lavoro dei developer ma devono capire che si lavora e si fatica per un obiettivo. L'obiettivo delle maggiori distribuzioni è lavorare per la soddisfazione dell'utente, pertanto è ovvio che le critiche dell'utente contano assai! A fine giornata il developer si sente soddisfatto se ha prodotto qualcosa che piace alla comunità degli utenti (e anche a quella dei programmatori ovviamente).

L'obiettivo del developer gentoo qual'è? Visto che le uniche critiche che accetta sono quelle da parte di altri developer significa che è la soddisfazione degli altri developer. E qui il punto del discorso... Tutto quello che dici dimostra questo punto cruciale. Gentoo è una distribuzione di nicchia fatta dai developer solo per altri developer, se l'utente la usa bene, basta che non rompa.

Io non ho niente contro di questo. La distribuzione non è degli utenti, ma dei developer, questo sempre! Basta che i developer abbiano ben chiara questa cosa e la dicano a chiare lettere "Gentoo non è per gli utenti". Gli utenti a questo punto lo sanno e decidono se usarla o no. Perdona questi poveri utenti smarriti che finora credevano di essere il targhet di una distribuzione maggiore e si sono accorti di essere diventati snobbati da una distribuzione di nicchia... non se ne erano accorti... perdonaci e dacci lumi sulle vostre intenzioni.

 *Quote:*   

> quanti di voi seguono le vari ML (in modo particolare quella dei devels)?
> 
> rispota: quasi nessuno;

 Utenti, non developers. Figurati se ne ho il tempo, se per usare gentoo devo fare tutto questo evviva ubuntu.

 *Quote:*   

> quanti di voi seguono le home page dei vari herds/teams/progetti al fine di apprendere le varie evoluzioni degli stessi?
> 
> risposta: quasi nessuno;

 Utenti, non developers. Come prima.

 *Quote:*   

> quanti di voi si scomodano per andare nei vari canali IRC a chiedere aiuto/supporto direttamente all'herd/team?
> 
> risposta: *nessuno* o raramente;

 Io odio IRC come la peste perché fa perdere intere giornate id lavoro, ma come prima ti ripeto che siamo utenti, non developers.

 *Quote:*   

> tutto il tuo discorso incentrato sulla roba da devels

 Capisci che ti tiri la zappa sui piedi? Si parla di UTENTI!! Gli utenti, per definizione stessa, non sono developers, e come tali non gli è richiesto di fare tutto quello che dici.

 *Quote:*   

> *lamentarsi* sul forum per farsi sentire dagli sviluppatori, già questo denota che chi si lamenta non ha ben capito il ruolo dei vari strumenti messi a disposizione della community.

 L'utente non si sente un developer, è questo il punto. Secondo me sei te che non hai capito il ruolo dei developers e degli utenti... ma prorpio per nulla!

 *Quote:*   

> IMHO per me è evidente (e traspare palesemente da molti commenti di questo thread) che l'utente finale gentoo è cambiato con gli anni, da utente 'smanettone e capace'  si è trasformato in 'utente pigro, incapace

 Se ti piace pensarla così... io c'ero anche anni fa e ti giuro che sono più o meno lo stesso. Mi pare che la comunità gentoo sia più o meno la stessa, anche se più passa il tempo più diventa stanca e insoddisfatta. 

 *Quote:*   

> quell'utente non fa per Gentoo, punto. meglio perderlo che trovarlo, che si muova verso altri lidi, ne guadagna sicuramente la Gentoo Community.

 Temo che a Gentoo ultimamente non interessi proprio nessun utente, a meno che non sia un developer in fasce. Io sono dell'idea che sia meglio perdere gente arrogante e intrasigente come te che una grande base di utenti che fa grande una disribuzione, ma ti ripeto che è solo una mia considerazione personale. La distribuzione non è mia, è dei developer. Che ci facciano quello che preferiscono ma non si lamentino se poi gli utenti gli scappano di mano e si ritrovano in 300 developer con nessuna comunità dietro.

A me personalmente dispiace soprattutto che passi l'idea delle comunità chiuse. Mi dispiace sinceramente non avere il tempo materiale per interessarmi alla comunità gentoo e di sfruttare passivamente il lavoro dei developer, ma in fondo è questo il loro ruolo. Anche loro potrebbero un giorno sfruttare il mio lavoro... so che il mio contributo alla ricerca scientifica è ancora piccolo, e forse ininfluente ai fini della conoscenza globale dell'umanità, tuttavia non è forse così per il lavoro di chiunque partecipi ad un progetto più grande?

Mi dispiace che passi l'idea che solo chi partecipa alla costruzione di una cosa abbia il diritto di usarla. Lo spirito dell'opensource dovrebbe essere quello di "regalare" il proprio lavoro alla comunità, e di sentirsi soddisfatti per questo.

Il pretendere da ogni utente l'impegno del developer è un atto di egoismo senza pari nel mondo dell'opensource. Spero che tu riesca a capirlo e che un giorno riesca a diventare anche un membro felice di tale comunità.

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vi lascio con una riflessione: ma se D. Robbins NON avesse mai sollevato la questione in oggetto tramite il suo blog, ora staremmo qua a discuterne? 

 

quindi ritieni che l'uscita di robbins sia esclusivamente una sparata per creare confusione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nuovo post su funtoo http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/01/gentoo-developer-reply.html

C'e' anche una petizione per far tornare drobbins http://www.petitiononline.com/ebuild01/petition.html

----------

## lucapost

Ancora novità: http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/01/what-to-do.html.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ancora novità: http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/01/what-to-do.html.

 

tanto di capello.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... alla fine credo che il suo discorso non faccia una piega e che la soluzione da lui proposta sia la migliore per non generare più casino di quanto già ce ne sia in tutta questa faccenda. adesso bisogna vedere solo se non è un uscita "politica" per vedere le reazioni dall'altra parte.

----------

## cloc3

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> adesso bisogna vedere solo se non è un uscita "politica"

 

politica o meno, contiene una promessa di appoggio esterno concreto e disinteressato.

come dire: "quale che sia l'esito finale, saprò rendermi utile ugualmente, senza dare disturbo..."

una di quelle cose belle che solo il software libero può consentire.

----------

## taiger

A me sembra una giusta mossa politica.

Se fosse rientrato da presidente così di botto, avrebbe inevitabilmente urtato i leader attuali, come infatti è più o meno successo

In questo modo può far vedere a tutta la comunità che effettivamente ha delle buone idee ed energie per il rilancio di gentoo, non rompendo le scatole ai leader attuali.

Se è in gamba come credo, non tarderà a riprendersi la leaderhip nella comunità con meriti sul campo.

----------

## lavish

Io sono curioso di vedere cosa realmente fara', perche' non l'ho ben capito per ora  :Razz: 

----------

## horace

ma secondo voi, devo cominciare a guardarmi intorno per avere un'alternativa a gentoo in ambito lavorativo? perchè io mi trovo benissimo con questa distribuzione   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *horace wrote:*   

> ma secondo voi, devo cominciare a guardarmi intorno per avere un'alternativa a gentoo in ambito lavorativo? perchè io mi trovo benissimo con questa distribuzione  

 

Direi che una risposta l'avrai tra qualche mese     :Laughing:     , ovvero se sarà rispettata o meno la tabella di marcia per il rilascio della 2008.0   

ciauz

----------

## taiger

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *horace wrote:*   ma secondo voi, devo cominciare a guardarmi intorno per avere un'alternativa a gentoo in ambito lavorativo? perchè io mi trovo benissimo con questa distribuzione   
> 
> Direi che una risposta l'avrai tra qualche mese        , ovvero se sarà rispettata o meno la tabella di marcia per il rilascio della 2008.0   
> 
> ciauz

 

sono d'accordo, ma le premesse sembrano buone.

----------

## crisandbea

 *taiger wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *horace wrote:*   ma secondo voi, devo cominciare a guardarmi intorno per avere un'alternativa a gentoo in ambito lavorativo? perchè io mi trovo benissimo con questa distribuzione   
> 
> Direi che una risposta l'avrai tra qualche mese        , ovvero se sarà rispettata o meno la tabella di marcia per il rilascio della 2008.0   
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

credo che tutti noi speriamo che non siano solo premesse, ma siano anche fatti concreti.    :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## lavish

 *horace wrote:*   

> ma secondo voi, devo cominciare a guardarmi intorno per avere un'alternativa a gentoo in ambito lavorativo? perchè io mi trovo benissimo con questa distribuzione  

 

e' quello che pensano in molti, ma poi "ahhh moriremo tuttiiiiii"   :Rolling Eyes: 

mah

----------

## Onip

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Direi che una risposta l'avrai tra qualche mese        , ovvero se sarà rispettata o meno la tabella di marcia per il rilascio della 2008.0
> 
> 

 

IMHO, i fattori importanti per osservare questa fantomatica crisi sono altri rispetto al rilascio di un livecd per una distribuzione che, per costruzione, è versionless.

Ad esempio? La GMN, il progresso di portage, la continua introduzione di nuovi pacchetti e l'affinamento delle features esistenti.

----------

## comio

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> Direi che una risposta l'avrai tra qualche mese        , ovvero se sarà rispettata o meno la tabella di marcia per il rilascio della 2008.0
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non condivido l'affermazione secondo cui un livecd "ufficiale" non sia importante. Tanti utenti (_nuovi_) partono da quella... se non si sente una nuova versione ogni tanto... la gente non entra nella baracca e poi a lungo andare si chiude. Vedila pure come una cosa di semplice visibilità ma una release ufficiale serve.

imho ovviamente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad esempio? La GMN, il progresso di portage, la continua introduzione di nuovi pacchetti e l'affinamento delle features esistenti.

 

condivido

----------

## riverdragon

Ci sono cose che possono notare solo gli addetti ai lavori e altre che invece possono notare tutti. Il livecd 2008.0 fa parte del secondo gruppo, è un segnale tangibile, nulla di più.

----------

## Onip

certo che il livecd è importante (anche se forse lo sono di più gli stage aggiornati, soprattutto con l'upgrade di expat già effettuato), ma ritengo i fattori che ho citato più importanti. Inoltre stavo rispondendo ad uno che utente gentoo lo è già, non ad uno in procinto a passare a gentoo.

Ad ogni modo sono solo opinioni di uno poco informato sulla realtà della questione (per mancanza di tempo, purtroppo)

----------

## Dottout

il vero problema della livecd per me esula dagli aspetti estetici formali o qualche bug piccolo o grande che sia. essendo così datata ha un kernel VECCHIO. il forum è pieno di messaggi di utenti che non riescono a far l'installazione perchè non viene rilevato questo e quell'hardware.. e mentre noi qui impegnati a discutere amabilmente ci siam fatti le ossa nel corso degli anni e senza pensarci scarichiamo altre live recenti e magari gli stage3 di robbins (perchè ok essere versionless, ma non tutti hanno tempo\voglia di ricompilare TUTTO per non perdere un anno intero di aggiornamenti) molti utenti lasciano perdere..

onestamente, usando gentoo a tempo pieno dalla 1.4rc*qualcosa*, non sono molto soddisfatto dell'attuale sviluppo. nutro fiducia e forse ingenua speranza nell'impegno di robbins, che forki o scelga altre strade..io dico ben venga, sarò lieto anzi di collaborare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> [...] robbins, che forki o scelga altre strade..io dico ben venga, sarò lieto anzi di collaborare 

 

Collaborare allo sviluppo ufficiale di gentoo invece ti fa brutto?

----------

## Dottout

lavish faccio quello che posso, mantengo l'overlay adunanza e posto regolarmente ebuilds nuovi e\o aggiornati sul forum (sezione internazionale) e bugzilla. ma ho una laurea da guadagnarmi, una vita reale da mandare avanti. insomma, non ho nè le competenze nè il tempo richiesto per far ulteriori salti di qualità, e gli elitarismi non mi entusiasmano. senza alcuna polemica eh  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> lavish faccio quello che posso [...] ma ho una laurea da guadagnarmi, una vita reale da mandare avanti.

 

Certo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> insomma, non ho nè le competenze nè il tempo richiesto per far ulteriori salti di qualità, e gli elitarismi non mi entusiasmano. senza alcuna polemica eh 

 

Capisco benissimo: quello che non mi torna e' cosa cambierebbe a livello di un tuo coinvolgimento se drobbins si attivasse a fare qualcosa, visto che non hai tempo. Magari ho frainteso io, ma era abbastanza facile leggerla in questo modo.

Inoltre, a cosa ti riferisci quando parli di elitarismi? SE ti riferisci ai dev attuali, lascia che esprima un'espressione tipo   :Shocked: 

 :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Scusate se mi intrometto, ma la posizione "se non contribuisci non scassare" è un elitarismo, in quanto prende atto dell'esistenza di una minoranza (elite) di persone con (presunti) diritti differenti da quelle di una maggioranza. A torto o a ragione.

Non penso che i developers di gentoo, nel loro insieme, siano elitari... certamente se ci sono così tanti utenti che notano degli elitarismi bisogna prenderne atto no? Magari è una questione di atteggiamento, più che di sostanza. Penso che la comunità dei developers sia concentrata soprattutto su se stessa e sulle proprie necessità, che non sempre coincidono con quelle degli utenti. Del resto sono i developers a lavorare per gli utenti, non il contrario.

La cosa che mi fa sorridere, di questa faccenda, è che gli utenti sopravvivono benissimo senza i developers, mentre sono i developers a vedere il proprio ruolo minacciato se se ne vanno gli utenti.

Mi fa specie vedere come la risposta media da developer sia "e tu che vuoi? bah non ti capisco" quando invece dovrebbero essere loro ad andarsi attivamente a procacciare gli utenti... Mi sembra un po' il rapporto tra il politico e l'elettore nell'italia di oggi   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma la posizione "se non contribuisci non scassare" è un elitarismo, in quanto prende atto dell'esistenza di una minoranza (elite) di persone con (presunti) diritti differenti da quelle di una maggioranza. A torto o a ragione.

 

Non ho capito se ti riferisci a me, ma per fugare ogni sospetto preferisco chiarire: "se non contribuisci non scassare" non ha NULLA a che vedere con la mia posizione. Era semplicemente "se non puoi contribuire a gentoo perche' potrai contribuire a $qualcosa che fara' drobbins?"

fine del discorso  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non ho capito se ti riferisci a me

 No non mi riferivo a te, prendevo solo spunto per il discorso dell'"elitario". Affermerai anche te che tale posizione è stata espressa in alcuni post precedenti (non tuoi).

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> No non mi riferivo a te, prendevo solo spunto per il discorso dell'"elitario". Affermerai anche te che tale posizione è stata espressa in alcuni post precedenti (non tuoi).

 

Ammetto di non aver letto tutto il thread...   :Confused: 

/me si cosparge il capo di cenere e va a stfuizzarsi in un angolo

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> /me si cosparge il capo di cenere e va a stfuizzarsi in un angolo

   :Surprised: 

Aspetta prima di farlo... potrei sempre sbagliarmi io!   :Smile: 

La considerazione "se non contribuisci non scassare" è solo una mia impressione riassuntiva di certe affermazioni... sai bene come si possono travisare le affermazioni quando sono scritte su un forum...  :Smile: 

----------

## Dottout

lavish: per quel che posso contribuisco, come ora dando il mio apporto alla comunità gentoo e come per ogni altro progetto di mio interesse. il punto è proprio questo, l'interesse! forse hai frainteso il tono del mio messaggio, perchè di fatto nei limiti delle mie possibilità mi rendo utile il + possibile, e se saltasse fuori un nuovo progetto capace di attirarmi..focalizzerei anche su quello il mio impegno, tutto qui  :Very Happy:  x quanto riguardi l'atteggiamento..chiamiamolo elitarismo o come vogliamo, senza pretesa di offesa alcuna da parte mia, ma non si può negare il progressivo distaccamento dei dev dalla comunità e a mio parere anche la mancanza di progressi sostanziali della distribuzione. quindi, se di mio non posso apportare questi fantomatici progressi (sono pur sempre un arido economista  :Very Happy:  ), di certo potrò continuare a rendermi utile sia qui che su altri eventuali progetti. credo che il mio intervento non diversamente dagli altri del thread sia giusto un'invocazione e una speranza di un futuro migliore, forte del mio amore per gentoo

----------

## lavish

Non per difendere gentoo a tutti i costi, concordo su varie cose (importanza di una nuova release), ma mi spiegate dove vedete il distacco dei devs dagli utenti? Ora so che e' brutto fare paragoni, ma ho visto varie altre comunita' e mi sembra che gentoo rimanga quella dove ci sia piu' interazione e "easiness"... boh!

----------

## Dottout

forse siamo semplicemente abituati troppo bene  :Very Happy:  e il merito va anche a tutta la comunità, tra forum e overlay non c'è porta che rimanga chiusa, gonfiando così le aspettative degli utenti. quello che mi turba di + resta la lentezza nel concretizzare progressi strutturali, portage e init in primis, dove il semplice impegno degli utenti non basta. insomma, lasciami esser speranzoso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Forse siamo davvero abituati troppo bene...

Comunque concordo con Dottout sulla mancanza (apparente) di vere priorità nel progetto. Forse è solo apparente, ma la mancanza di una costante GWN (o GMN), la mancanza di nuove releases, la mancanza di cambiamenti strutturali evidenti (baselayout2, initng...), la lentezza di certe risposte su bugzilla... fanno tutte pensare, ai non addetti, ad un generale ristagno.

----------

## taiger

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Forse siamo davvero abituati troppo bene...
> 
> Comunque concordo con Dottout sulla mancanza (apparente) di vere priorità nel progetto. Forse è solo apparente, ma la mancanza di una costante GWN (o GMN), la mancanza di nuove releases, la mancanza di cambiamenti strutturali evidenti (baselayout2, initng...), la lentezza di certe risposte su bugzilla... fanno tutte pensare, ai non addetti, ad un generale ristagno.

 

Le problematiche da te segnalate a mio avviso sono dovute al numero degli sviluppatori.

Ad esempio Freebsd ha un numero di sviluppatori decisamente superiore a gentoo, è impressionante la velocità con cui rilasciano aggiornamenti e patch.

C'è bisogno di nuova linfa, che attragga sviluppatori, spero che Robbins possa portarla.

----------

## cloc3

http://www.gentoo.org

http://blog.funtoo.org/2008_01_01_archive.html

----------

## starise

Non so. Io la vedo male... cioè la gentoo mi sembra lasciata un pochino al suo destino. Mi sembra che lo sviluppo di portage che da anni richiede alcuni tool e potenziamenti sia sostanzialmente fermo. Mi ricordo che tempo fa' doveva cambiare il sito ufficiale (ci fu anche un contest) e invece è rimasto lo stesso da anni. Davvero ripeto, non so cosa pensare. Meno male che c'è una comunità dietro che è inimitabile.

Vedremo se si riespetterà la roadmap del 2008

----------

## djinnZ

per me stiamo incominciando a scadere nella soap-opera ci manca solo una puntata in tv con vespa che illustra il grafico dei misfatti e dei vaff*** dei devel nell'ultimo anno ed abbiamo toccato il fondo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> per me stiamo incominciando a scadere nella soap-opera ci manca solo una puntata in tv con vespa che illustra il grafico dei misfatti e dei vaff*** dei devel nell'ultimo anno ed abbiamo toccato il fondo.

 

Secondo me e' il signor X il padre del fratello dello zio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

Qualcuno ha provato a mettere le mani su funtoo? 

In particolare, cosa ne pensate de Portage is now Git-Friendly, impressioni?

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha provato a mettere le mani su funtoo? 
> 
> In particolare, cosa ne pensate de Portage is now Git-Friendly, impressioni?

 

Ma dai! Il Robbins che mi fa la variante di Gentoo  :Smile: 

Mi era sfuggita sta cosa, mi leggo un po' di documentazione e vedo se riesco a provarla a breve   :Cool: 

----------

## lucapost

risparmio la fatica a qualcuno: http://funtoo.org/en/articles/funtoo/quick-install-howto/  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> risparmio la fatica a qualcuno: http://funtoo.org/en/articles/funtoo/quick-install-howto/ 

 

affascinante.

merita provato. prima o poi troverò il tempo. intanto, chi ce l'ha, racconti.

certo che il disclaimer parla piuttosto chiaro: non sembra roba per i grandi accusatori della lentezza di portage.

non mi piacciono neanche i ritocchi cosmetici ad openrc. sembrano dispetti per isolare un proprio orticello domestico.

----------

## lordalbert

io avevo usato il tarball di funtoo per installare gentoo, in quanto erano costantemente aggiornati (a differenza di quelli ufficiali. Ora però la situazione è cambiata). Ma ho seguito il procedimento di installazione di gentoo, senza nessun problema..

ma in pratica, non ho ben capito in cosa è diverso, a parte l'introduzione di git?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ci sono cose in testing non in testing, puoi crearti il tuo fork al posto di farti un overlay e cose del genere da quanto ho capito.

----------

## lucapost

drobbins oltre allo stage3, mette a disposizione anche il portage.

----------

## mattylux

molto interessante...    :Razz:  lo devo proprio dire un netto passo avanti...

saluti

----------

## mrfree

mah proprio un netto passo avanti non direi... a parte git e buttare sunrise nel tree di default non mi pare ci sia molto altro, ma ho dato solo uno sguardo superficiale per ora quindi sicuramente qualche cosa mi sarà sfuggita  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

Non so a voi, ma a me l'idea di gestire portage tramite git piace un sacco. 

Mi sa che nei prossimi giorni qualche test lo faccio.

Qualcuno vuole condividere le sue esperienze a riguardo?

----------

## bandreabis

Posso?

UP!

----------

## lucapost

sono fenomenali gli up di bandreabis

----------

## djinnZ

Nota pobblicità:

"c'è nessunooo?" si chiedeva la particella* nella sua solitudine...

*il neurone

Traduzione: lo so che nemmeno tra un secolo riuscirò a capire quale ponderazione filosofica sull'esistenza abbia condotto ad esprime simili post.

----------

## lordalbert

non ci sono ulteriori novità/persone che hanno testato?  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> non ci sono ulteriori novità/persone che hanno testato? 

 

Io no, forse djinnZ   :Rolling Eyes: 

...e comunque Auguri di Buon Anno!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

WuoooaaaHHH!!!!

Passavo per gli auguri e mi ritrovo un Randomaze, che bella sorpresa  :Very Happy: 

auguri genteee (e gentooo) happy compiling 2012

----------

## francescofavero

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> non ci sono ulteriori novità/persone che hanno testato? 

 

He he. E' ormai da Nov/Dic 2010 che uso Funtoo. E non so se tornero' mai indietro.

qualche mese fa era un po' troppo stabile come tolkit, quindi ero costretto a prendere gcc glibc da gentoo (per avere gcc-4.6 ecc), ma ora si sono rinnovati.

L'aggiornamento di portage con git, se fatto giornalmente, prende 10/30 secondi alla volta.

C'e' di diverso la gestione della rete e la configurazione del bootloader e' facilitata in qualche modo (uno tool che unifica la conf del bootloader lilo=grub=grub2). Ma usando networkmanager per la rete e configurando a mano grub non saprei dire altro...

Per il resto e' Gentoo in tutto e per tutto (almeno gentoo di 1 anno e mezzo fa).

in pratica funziona che una buona parte degli ebuild sono presi da gentoo (credo piu' del 90%) e una parte propria di funtoo (toolkit, grub ecc...). il repo git viene aggiornato una o due volte al giorno, risultato che magari bisogna aspettare mezza giornata o piu' per avere gli aggiornamenti di gentoo in funtoo.

Le overlay sono compatibili 100%.

Ora ho gnome-3.2 con gnome-shell, quindi anche la convinzione che funtoo sia piu' per server (se qualcuna l'avesse) non e' vera.

Ciaoo!

----------

## xdarma

Riesumo questo thread per segnalare un intervento di Daniel Robbins all'università di Cracovia nel marzo del 2017.

13. SFI / Gentoo, Funtoo and Beyond: Lessons from Open Source / Daniel Robbins

A parte quando ripercorre la sua storia personale nell'intreccio con quella di gentoo, mi sembra interessante quando, intorno al 40° minuto, parla della compilazione del kernel di funtoo. Da quanto capisco, con funtoo è possibile compilare un kernel usando la configurazione di debian, risolvendo quindi uno dei grossi problemi dei neoutenti.

Mi domando, quindi, come mai gentoo non distribuisca un config "desktop" da usare con genkernel.

Permetterebbe ai neofiti di partire da una base semplice ma funzionante e senza dover procedere per tentativi e perdere tempo in ulteriori compilazioni.

A spanne, credo che le competenze ci siano, tra gli sviluppatori di gentoo, e standardizzare una configurazione permetterebbe un debug migliore da parte degli utenti. IMO.

La possibilità di configurarsi il kernel manualmente rimarrebbe possibile, ovviamente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' la stessa cosa che si presuppone faccia il Pappy's preconfigs?

----------

## xdarma

Quasi. Da quello che ho capito sono le configurazioni delle sue macchine.

Ho provato a dargli un'occhiata e mi sembrano davvero minimali, secondo me riescono a malapena a fare il boot.

Tanto per fare degli esempi: supportano solo 2 core, non è configurato come modulo nessun driver per la scheda di rete, non è configurato nessun modulo per scheda video.

Se il neoutente riesce a fare il boot, non riesce ad andare online e nemmeno ad avere uno straccio di interfaccia grafica.

Mi sembrano configurazioni troppo limitate, mentre penso sarebbe utile una configurazione tipo quella dei livecd. Ovviamente devono essere aggiornate e debuggate dagli utenti "esperti".

IMO

----------

## sabayonino

il kernel della live :

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > kernel_config
```

ad uso e consumo di tutti.

----------

## xdarma

Ottimo! Ma perché non viene distribuito direttamente insieme ai sorgenti di gentoo-sources o di genkernel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Ottimo! Ma perché non viene distribuito direttamente insieme ai sorgenti di gentoo-sources o di genkernel?

 

Gentoo e' scelta se vuoi quando installi lo copi nella directory dei sorgenti kernel se no configuri a mano

----------

## xdarma

La vedo diversamente: sarebbe "scelta" se ci fosse una configurazione già disponibile, pronta per la compilazione/modifica/abbandono.

Al momento ti devi arrangiare ad imbastire una configurazione funzionante. E non hai alternative. ;-)

Magari, per rendere la cosa più flessibile, ai gentoo-sources bisognerebbe aggiungere delle USE tipo:

 "example" per installare anche il file di configurazione

 "genkernel" per installare e lanciare genkernel con --menuconfig

 "binary" per generare i binari del kernel usando la configurazione di "example"

E magari è la volta buona che puoi dare "emerge -B gentoo-sources" e funziona come per gli altri pacchetti. :-P

In generale, mi sembra che in gentoo il kernel sia una sorta di taboo. Sbaglio?

----------

## sabayonino

Guarda che una sorta di configurazione c'è già (che poi sia di tuo gusto o meno è un altro paio di maniche)

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel

 *Quote:*   

> If it is the first time that genkernel is run with the new kernel sources, or if the previous result has not been saved, this file is substituted with a default configuration file that resides at usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config where x86_64 is substituted with the actual architecture.

 

Domanda : Siamo proprio sicuri al 100% che una configurazione di debian sia adatta a tutti alla configurazione hardware che un utente può avere ?

E le patch gentoo ? 

Ed il software solo open proposto da debian (secondo la loro filosifia) , alcune configurazioni potrebbero non avere i drivers inclusi.

Quale kernel ? il Vanillla ? gentoo-sources ? Hardened ? ...  con la flag experimental attiva o no ?

https://salsa.debian.org/kernel-team/linux/blob/master/debian/config/config

----------

## xdarma

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Guarda che una sorta di configurazione c'è già (che poi sia di tuo gusto o meno è un altro paio di maniche)

 

Mi interessa proprio NON essere costretto ad adattare una configurazione.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Domanda : Siamo proprio sicuri al 100% che una configurazione di debian sia adatta a tutti alla configurazione hardware che un utente può avere ?

 

Non credo, tanto per dirne una: in gentoo viene usato spesso OpenRC.

Ma della configurazione di debian mi interessa poco. Mi interessa che qualcuno (funtoo) ti metta già a disposizione una configurazione "completa", semplificando e standardizzando la generazione del kernel. Oltre che interessante, mi sembra proprio un obiettivo da raggiungere. ;-)

Nel mio ingenuo ottimismo, penso che gentoo possa crearsi una sua configurazione predefinita per i sorgenti che distribuisce e mantiene (i gentoo-sources). Perché penso ci siano le competenze tra i developer (tipo la Ferrazzi?) e perché penso che il supporto della community di gentoo abbia poco da invidiare alle altre distribuzioni. IMO.

Quindi il tutto si potrebbe fare alla gentoo-way: in totale libertà di pastrocchiamento. :-D

EDIT:

qualcosa del genere era già stato avviato con la GLEP 26 ma è rimasto in sospeso.

----------

